# Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns



## ragbar (31. Dezember 2017)

Selbstgeangelte Wolfsbarsche essen wird uns durch die Schaiss- EU ab 2018 verboten. Es gibt wohl Hintergrundkämpfe, die zum Ziel haben, wenigstens monateweise ein Baglimit für Angler zu erhalten.

http://www.consilium.europa.eu/de/p...fishing-quotas-in-the-atlantic-and-north-sea/

 Hab ich nen Hals


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*

Hatten wir schon drauf hingewiesen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Interessant dabei auch die Anmerkung aus der Pressemeldung zum Thema Wolfsbarsch!
> Der weiter voll geschont bleibt/wird (bisher 1 Woba/Angler/Tag als Baglimit)!
> Wobei aber die EU AUSDRÜCKLICH auf Catch and Release - Angeln hinweist und somit wohl auch wünscht als nachhaltige Nutzung auch gefährdeter Bestände.
> 
> ...


----------



## greenRiver (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*

Richtig so. Der Wolfsbarsch wird spürbar immer weniger den sollte man schütze wo es geht. Das Verbot sollte jedoch auch für die Fischerei gelten nicht nur für die Angelei


----------



## Grünknochen (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



ragbar schrieb:


> Selbstgeangelte Wolfsbarsche essen wird uns durch die Schaiss- EU ab 2018 verboten. Es gibt wohl Hintergrundkämpfe, die zum Ziel haben, wenigstens monateweise ein Baglimit für Angler zu erhalten.
> 
> http://www.consilium.europa.eu/de/p...fishing-quotas-in-the-atlantic-and-north-sea/
> 
> Hab ich nen Hals



Na dann klär mich mal darüber auf, wie die Bestandssituation Wolfsbarsch aktuell aussieht.


----------



## archie01 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



greenRiver schrieb:


> Richtig so. Der Wolfsbarsch wird spürbar immer weniger den sollte man schütze wo es geht. Das Verbot sollte jedoch auch für die Fischerei gelten nicht nur für die Angelei



Hallo
So kann man das sehen , aber auch anders. Man könnte den Wb in Deurschland durchaus als invasive Art einstufen, denn vor der "Klimaerwärmung" hat es hier doch überhaupt keine Wolfsbarsche gegeben.Ich kenne jedenfalls keine Fangberichte aus den Siebzigern oder Achtzigern....
Die Politik, aber auch die Anglerverbände drehen so das Recht nach ihren Vorstellungen.

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Taxidermist (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



> So kann man das sehen , aber auch anders. Man könnte den Wb in Deurschland durchaus als *invasive Art* einstufen, denn vor der "Klimaerwärmung" hat es hier doch überhaupt keine Wolfsbarsche gegeben.Ich kenne jedenfalls keine Fangberichte aus den Siebzigern oder Achtzigern....



So sieht es aus, der Wolfsbarsch hat sich die letzten Jahrzehnte gen Norden hoch gearbeitet, bis inzwischen Einzelfänge sogar in Südnorwegen belegt sind.
Klimaerwärmung?
Warum man eine Fischart, die ihr ehemaliges Verbreitungsgebiet sogar ausdehnt, eines besonderen Schutzes für würdig erachtet, muss man auch erst mal verstehen?

Jürgen


----------



## Grünknochen (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



archie01 schrieb:


> Hallo
> So kann man das sehen , aber auch anders. Man könnte den Wb in Deurschland durchaus als invasive Art einstufen, denn vor der "Klimaerwärmung" hat es hier doch überhaupt keine Wolfsbarsche gegeben.Ich kenne jedenfalls keine Fangberichte aus den Siebzigern oder Achtzigern....
> Die Politik, aber auch die Anglerverbände drehen so das Recht nach ihren Vorstellungen.
> 
> ...



Was daran liegt, dass es in jener Zeit weder ein Internet, noch den Zwang gab, alles zu berichten, was man als Angler so auf die Kette brachte. Im Gegenteil: Don't talk about it. Sonst kommen die Nachahmer.
Selbstverständlich haben wir in den 70ern und 80ern immer wieder Wölfe gelandet. Und als Kind bzw. Jugendlicher, wir reden also über die 60er, hab ich einen Spezi einfach nur bewundert, dem es gelang, mit System z.T. richtig fette Barsche dem Meer zu entlocken. Er hatte den Spitznahmen Zager, weil er ausschließlich mit See/ Meerringelwürmern fischte, und er hatte die Strategie, die Montage vor die zweite Seebank zu bringen, indem er - gelegentlich sogar schwimmend - derartig weit ins Wasser stapfte, dass man fast um ihn bangen musste. Später hab ich dann übrigens rausgekriegt, dass die Stachelritter in der Dämmerung und ins Dunkle hinein bei auflaufendem Wasser sehr gerne dazu neigten, in der auslaufenden Brandung der ersten Welle, also im Flachen fast vor meinen Füßen, ihre Beutejagd zu betreiben...
Tatort übrigens: Terschelling/ NL.

Übrigens gibt's noch ein Fischi, dass sich in den letzten Jahrzehnten immer mehr einfand an der holländischen Küste: Es ist die Meeräsche ( Harder). Und zwar in richtig beeindruckenden Größen. Als ich die Äsche geknackt hatte, war ich richtig stolz. Der Köder war aber ekelig und stank wie Bolle: Vergammelte Pieren, zwei Tage in einen beschleunigten Verwesungsprozess gebracht, indem der Bottich voll in die Sohne gestellt wurde. Ich hatte die Idee, die Kollegen futtern nicht nur Algen, sondern Aas...


----------



## Gast (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*

Schon lustig das Grenzen die der Mensch festgelegt hat Tiere und deren Verbreitungsraum eingrenzen soll.
Den Wolfbarsch gab es in Deutschland schon bevor der Mensch anfing alles einzugrenzen und gewisse Gebiete für sich beanspruchte.
Vielleicht gab es keine Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland in den Siebzigern oder Achtzigern, aber vielleicht vor 5000 Jahren


----------



## Kolja Kreder (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



archie01 schrieb:


> Hallo
> So kann man das sehen , aber auch anders. Man könnte den Wb in Deurschland durchaus als *invasive Art* einstufen, denn vor der "Klimaerwärmung" hat es hier doch überhaupt keine Wolfsbarsche gegeben.Ich kenne jedenfalls keine Fangberichte aus den Siebzigern oder Achtzigern....
> Die Politik, aber auch die Anglerverbände drehen so das Recht nach ihren Vorstellungen.
> 
> ...



Der Wolfsbarsch kann keine invasive Art sein, weil er sich natürlich in Richtung Nordsee verbreitet hat und nicht durch den Menschen.


----------



## Laichzeit (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*

Tierarten, die sich aufgrund des Klimawandels aus eigener Kraft "ausbreiten", werden öfters mal großzügig aus der Neozoen-Definition ausgespart, da es sich um eine Verschiebung und nicht eine Erweiterung des Verbreitungsgebiets handeln kann. Am südlichen Ende wird es zu warm, am nördlichen Ende wird es warm genug und die Art verlagert ihr Verbreitungsgebiet, um nicht auszusterben. Im Süßwasser findet das ständig statt, mit der Verschiebung der Fischregionen flussauf oder flussab.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*

Gondwana - ein Kontinent - nix is invasiv, alles nur Zeitfrage..

in ca. 250 Mio. Jahren ist wieder soweit (Plattentektonik)...

Fakt aktuell:
Der Fisch (Wolfsbarsch) ist da.

Angeln ja, Entnahme (je nach Gebiet) eingeschränkt bzw. untersagt..


----------



## Brillendorsch (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*

invasiv ist er mit Sicherheit nicht, dazu müsste er in Massen auftreten. (invasiv kommt von Invasion). Das Verbreitungsgebiet des Woba reicht natürlicherweise bis in die süd-westliche Nordsee. Vereinzelt drangen schon immer Wobas bis etwa Borkum vor , besonders in warmen Jahren. Das sie jetzt bis Norwegen vorkommen, ist eindeutig dem Klimawandel zuzuschreiben.
In der nördlichen und östlichen Nordsee ist er also ein Einwanderer, sprich nicht heimisch


----------



## Laichzeit (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gondwana - ein Kontinent - nix is invasiv, alles nur Zeitfrage..
> 
> in ca. 250 Mio. Jahren ist wieder soweit (Plattentektonik)...
> 
> ...



Ich geh auch nicht zum Arzt, sterbe ja eh so oder so in den nächsten paar Jahrzehnten.


----------



## Grünknochen (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*

Der Kollege, der dafür verantwortlich ist, nennt sich Golfstrom. Und dieser Kollege hat ein Eigenverhalten, dass wir bis heute allenfalls in Teilaspekten verstehen. Invasiv ist er aber keinesfalls, was logischerweise auch für die Lebewesen gilt, die er an die Küste spült.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Ich geh auch nicht zum Arzt, sterbe ja eh so oder so in den nächsten paar Jahrzehnten.


Der Arzt verhindert nicht das Sterben - er lässt Dich nur länger leiden..
:g:g:g


----------



## ragbar (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*

Wenn dem Woba geholfen werden soll, dann mit Fangverbot für alle. Aber Angler bevormunden und die schaiss Berufsfischer gewähren lassen-nee.

 Ach ja, die ärmsten dürfen jetzt nicht mehr während der Laichzeit Fische abgreifen.

 Das sollte längst selbstverständlich sein. Und die marginale Reduzierung der Quoten hilft auch nicht. Aber den blöden Anglern kann man die paar Fische noch vom Teller nehmen.

 Verlogen und zum kotzen.

 Ich wäre dafür, die kommerzielle Fischerei auf Woba komplett zu verbieten und ein Mindestmaß und Baglimit auf 2 Fische pro Angler und Tag festzuschreiben.

 Dann erholen sich auch die Bestände.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



zander67 schrieb:


> Kann man so sehen.
> Aber der vom Menschen verursachte Klimawandel unterstützt den Wolfsbarsch vielleicht bei seiner Ausbreitung.



Wenn der Klimawandel überhaupt maßgeblich vom Menschen gemacht ist - hierüber kann man streiten - ist das mit invasiv nicht gemeint, denn dass sich die regionalen Temperaturen verändern ist erdgeschichtlich völlig normal. Auch normal ist, dass sich hierdurch manche Arten ausbreiten und andere verdrängt werden. Das sind dann aber keine invasiven Arten, sondern Arten dessen Ausbreitungsgebiet sich vergrößert hat.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der Arzt verhindert nicht das Sterben - er lässt Dich nur länger leiden..
> :g:g:g



Dann handelt der Arzt aber nicht Weidgerecht.


----------



## Fruehling (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Wenn der Klimawandel überhaupt maßgeblich vom Menschen gemacht ist - hierüber kann man streiten...



Sorry, Kolja, genau das kann man nicht. In dieser Form und in dieser Geschwindigkeit ist er völlig unzweifelhaft vom Menschen "gemacht" - initiiert trifft's wohl besser.


----------



## willmalwassagen (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*

Na Frühling, und wie belegt man diese Behauptung?
Die Erde hat da schon seit Millionen Jahren eigene Ansichten wie das Klima wo sein soll.
Da gibt es natürlicherweise Gebiete in denen einfach so Methangas aus dem Boden kommt und auch schon mal hunderte Menschen tötet. Oder in Meeren gibt es diese Ausgasungen in großen Mengen. Oder ohne Menschen, wenn fast die ganze Welt bewaldet ist gibts Waldbrände so groß wie ganze Kontinente. Da ist es dan auch mal 1 Jahr lang dunkel.
Oder wie ist das mit den aktiven Vulkanen. Belege einfach den Prozentsatz den tatsächlich der Mensch verursacht hat, ohne irgendwelche ideologischen Glaubensbekenntnisse. Zahlen, Daten, Fakten von Wissenschaftlern die nicht für Greenpeace oder ähnliches arbeiten.
Um Missverständnisse auszuschließen, ich bin gegen Luftverpestung und Umweltvergiftung die vermieden werden kann.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Na Frühling, und wie belegt man diese Behauptung?
> Die Erde hat da schon seit Millionen Jahren eigene Ansichten wie das Klima wo sein soll.
> Da gibt es natürlicherweise Gebiete in denen einfach so Methangas aus dem Boden kommt und auch schon mal hunderte Menschen tötet. Oder in Meeren gibt es diese Ausgasungen in großen Mengen. Oder ohne Menschen, wenn fast die ganze Welt bewaldet ist gibts Waldbrände so groß wie ganze Kontinente. Da ist es dan auch mal 1 Jahr lang dunkel.
> Oder wie ist das mit den aktiven Vulkanen. Belege einfach den Prozentsatz den tatsächlich der Mensch verursacht hat, ohne irgendwelche ideologischen Glaubensbekenntnisse. Zahlen, Daten, Fakten von Wissenschaftlern die nicht für Greenpeace oder ähnliches arbeiten.
> Um Missverständnisse auszuschließen, ich bin gegen Luftverpestung und Umweltvergiftung die vermieden werden kann.



Wenn man nun auf diverse Wissenschaftler verweist sind die entweder unglaubwürdig, nicht qualifiziert oder sonst noch irgendwie zu kritisieren.

Es wird immer Menschen, die sich informieren und anderseits gibt es welche, die gar keinen Bock haben sich  mit unbequemen umfangreichen Sachverhalten aumeinander zu setzen.

Wen es interessiert, der findet was dazu im Netz.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*

Ab hier wieder zum Thema Wolfsbarsch/C+R - danke..


----------



## fishhawk (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



> Angeln ja, Entnahme (je nach Gebiet) eingeschränkt bzw. untersagt..



Da bin ich mal gespannt, ob im Geltungsbereich deutscher Fischereigesetze das gezielte Beangeln von Wolfsbarschen trotz Entnahmeverbot mit Hinweis auf EU-Regelung erlaubt sein wird.


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Da bin ich mal gespannt, ob im Geltungsbereich deutscher Fischereigesetze das gezielte Beangeln von Wolfsbarschen trotz Entnahmeverbot mit Hinweis auf EU-Regelung erlaubt sein wird.



wohl eher nicht


----------



## fishhawk (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*

Befürchte ich zwar auch, aber der Titel klingt zumindest nach Resthoffnung.


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*

also nach der merkwürdig verschrobenen deutschen Verbandsauffassung (Angeln nur zur Verwertung) wäre es ja Tierquälerei.


----------



## fishhawk (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*

Dann müsste man den Titel abändern:

Wolfsbarsch - Angelverbot droht.


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*

da haste Recht


----------



## Reg A. (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gondwana - ein Kontinent - nix is invasiv, alles nur Zeitfrage..
> 
> in ca. 250 Mio. Jahren ist wieder soweit (Plattentektonik)...



Hat zwar nix mit dem Thema zu tun, aber: Falsch. 

Du meinst wohl eher Pangaea bzw. (noch früher) Rodinia. Da waren alle heutigen Kontinente mal vereint. 
Gondwana bezeichnet den Südkontinent nach dem Auseinanderdriften Pangaeas und beinhaltete die heutigen Kontinente Südamerika, Afrika, Australien, die Antarktis und den Subkontinent Indien. Das nördliche Gegenstück hieß Laurasia (Nordamerika, Europa und Asien). 

Klugsch****ermodus aus


----------



## Kolja Kreder (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



Reg A. schrieb:


> Hat zwar nix mit dem Thema zu tun, aber: Falsch.
> 
> Du meinst wohl eher Pangaea bzw. (noch früher) Rodinia. Da waren alle heutigen Kontinente mal vereint.
> Gondwana bezeichnet den Südkontinent nach dem Auseinanderdriften Pangaeas und beinhaltete die heutigen Kontinente Südamerika, Afrika, Australien, die Antarktis und den Subkontinent Indien. Das nördliche Gegenstück hieß Laurasia (Nordamerika, Europa und Asien).
> ...



Und da gab es invasive Wolfsbarsche?


----------



## Reg A. (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Und da gab es invasive Wolfsbarsche?



Kommt drauf an: Wenn du Kreationist bist, muss die Antwort eindeutig "Ja" lauten :q
Falls nicht kennst du die Antwort wohl selbst


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



Reg A. schrieb:


> Hat zwar nix mit dem Thema zu tun, aber: Falsch.
> 
> Du meinst wohl eher Pangaea bzw. (noch früher) Rodinia. Da waren alle heutigen Kontinente mal vereint.
> *Gondwana bezeichnet den Südkontinent nach dem Auseinanderdriften Pangaeas* und beinhaltete die heutigen Kontinente Südamerika, Afrika, Australien, die Antarktis und den Subkontinent Indien. Das nördliche Gegenstück hieß Laurasia (Nordamerika, Europa und Asien).
> ...



VOLLKOMMEN richtig - SORRY!!!!!!


----------



## anglermeister17 (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*

Übrigens @Thomas: ich las soeben in der Ausgabe der Angelwoche(01/18) akt, dass es in Sachen Wolfsbarschangeln nun nicht mehr nur um Baglimits oder C&R- Fischen geht, sondern dort steht man wolle die "Freizeitangelei auf Woba generell" EU- weit verbieten?!

Wurde das richtig recherchiert von denen, also der Angelwoche, oder wurde das durcheinandergebracht mit Baglimit, evlt erweiterten Schonzeiten oder Anderem? Falls ja, würde das der Frechheit EU- seits die Krone überhaupt aufsetzen.

Ich jedenfalls handhabe es so: Erstmal stellt sich die Frage nach der Kontrolle:
Wo Wobas sind, gibt es andere raubende Fischarten wie Makrelen, Hornhechte, und was weiss ich nicht noch, die ähnliche Beute jagen und auch wie der Woba ähnliche Ködermuster attackieren. Also nur wenn ich ein Woba tats im "Beutel hätte" wäre es nachweisbar- rein logisch betrachtet. Praktisch gesehen hätte man also als weiter C&R treibender wenig Probleme.

Die andere Sache: Ich bin ja viel unterwegs in der Welt u auch in Europa, aber solange ich auf den Märkten überall kistenweise der schönen Wobas in allen Größen dort liegen sehe, werde ich den Teufel tun mir etwas im Kleinen Rahmen verbieten zu lassen was im Großen Rahmen andererseits völlig legal betrieben wird.


----------



## glavoc (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



anglermeister17 schrieb:


> Die andere Sache: Ich bin ja viel unterwegs in der Welt u auch in Europa, aber solange ich auf den Märkten überall kistenweise der schönen Wobas in allen Größen dort liegen sehe, werde ich den Teufel tun mir etwas im Kleinen Rahmen verbieten zu lassen was im Großen Rahmen andererseits völlig legal betrieben wird.



bitte bedenken: Nach der Dorade ist der Wolfsbarsch der am meisten produzierte Fisch im Mittelmeer. All deine Kisten an Wölfen die du gesehen hast sind (fast ausschließlich!) in Aquakultur gezeugt worden. Wir sprechen von jährlich 100 000 000 kg!
grüßle
|wavey:


----------



## anglermeister17 (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*

@glavoc: okay, danke für die Info erstmal. 

Trotzdem wird das Thema durch die EU mal wieder "sehr befremdlich" angegangen (um mich freundlich auszudrücken)! 
Bestehen denn seitens der Fischer durch die EU überhaupt bereits Restriktionen in Sachen Wolfsbarsch, hat jmd evtl Infos dazu?


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*

Die Fischereiindustrie (Iglu, Dr. Ötger und co.) reißen sich die Quoten unter den Nagel, sie wollen die sich geografisch ausbreitenden Bestände für sich haben.
Ich wette, so wird es sich beim mittlerweile wieder in der Nordsee vorkommenden Thun auch kommen.


----------



## ragbar (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*

@anglermeister:
Die Berufsf..äh fischer dürfen weiter Wobas fangen, nun nicht mehr in der Laichzeit. Die Gesamt-Anlandequoten sind etwas verringert worden. Mehr nicht.

Die Angler sollen gar nichts mehr dürfen. 

Was Glavoc sagt, stimmt auch. Ich hab aber auch auf franz. Märkten sogar mit Kiemenetikett ausgewiesene Wildfänge gefunden, die nicht mal das für alle gültige Mindestmaß einhielten. Fische von 28cm-alles Wildfänge. Der Ursprung dieser Fänge hätte sich sogar anhand des Etiketts nachverfolgen lassen- geahndet wurde nichts.:r

Daß man Fische in ihrer Laichzeit auch laichen läßt, sollte selbstverständlich sein, wird jetzt aber als dolle Schutzmaßnahme der EU verkauft. 

Anglerkollegen in Holland erleben es so: während man ihnen den Fisch verbietet, fährt in Sichtweite der Schleppnetzfischer vorbei und kratzt tagein tagaus die Fische weg. Ob die Einhaltung der Quoten auch nachweisbar und dauerhaft überwacht wird, bezweifle ich.

In Irland wurde seinerzeit nach bekanntwerden der Gefährdung der Bestände folgende Regelung von der Regierung durchgesetzt: Kommerzelle Fischerei und Vermarkung verboten, Freizeitfischerei mit Mindestmaß, Schonzeit und Baglimit 2 Fische erlaubt. 
Vernünftig. 
Dort stehen die Berufsf.. mit Ferngläsern in ihren Kähnen und beobachten Angler, um anhand von Angelfängen an Argumentationshilfen zu kommen, daß sich ja die Bestände erholt hätten und somit kommerzielles Abgreifen wieder ginge. 
Aus dem Grund rieten viele Guides bei Wolfsfängen ihren Gästen von einer(durchaus erlaubten) Entnahme ab, um den Berufsabgreifern nicht in die Hände zu spielen.

Ich werde mal beobachten, was die Franzosen jetzt machen, glaube kaum, daß sich die Freizeitfischer und Rentner da den Bar vom Teller nehmen lassen.
Wenn die EU halt normale Leute kriminalisiert, bitte schön.
So sieht es momentan in France aus:
https://www.peche-poissons.com/news/bar-la-reglementation-officielle-2018

Und

http://www.pecheenmer.fr/en-live/bar-2018-no-kill-toute-lannee/3104/

 hier gibt's ein schönes Video auf englisch zur Erläuterung und Lösung 

https://www.change.org/p/eu-p%C3%AAcher-le-bar-n-est-pas-un-crime-emp%C3%AAchons-l-ue-de-faire-que-cela-le-devienne?recruiter=33008246&utm_source=share_petition&utm_medium=copylink&utm_campaign=share_petition


----------



## Elbdrache (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*

Auf welche Bereiche bezieht sich das Entnahmeverbot? Gesamte Nordsee? Zählt Norddänemark auch dazu?


----------



## UMueller (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



ragbar schrieb:


> In Irland wurde seinerzeit nach bekanntwerden der Gefährdung der Bestände folgende Regelung von der Regierung durchgesetzt: Kommerzelle Fischerei und Vermarkung verboten, Freizeitfischerei mit Mindestmaß, Schonzeit und Baglimit 2 Fische erlaubt.
> Vernünftig.
> Dort stehen die Berufsf.. mit Ferngläsern in ihren Kähnen und beobachten Angler, um anhand von Angelfängen an Argumentationshilfen zu kommen, daß sich ja die Bestände erholt hätten und somit kommerzielles Abgreifen wieder ginge.
> Aus dem Grund rieten viele Guides bei Wolfsfängen ihren Gästen von einer(durchaus erlaubten) Entnahme ab, um den Berufsabgreifern nicht in die Hände zu spielen.


Und das wäre der richtige Weg, wenn man das Wort  Bestandsaufbau ernst meinen würde. Hierzulande schützt man aber lieber einen Berufsstand der für knappe Fischbestände erst verantwortlich ist. Bei einem so begehrten Fisch wie dem Wolfsbarsch ist dann eben schluss mit angeln. Wie Brillendorsch auch schon schrieb das bei lukrativen Fischarten die Industrie da mitmischt.


----------



## Grünknochen (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*

Woran liegt es wohl, dass die Iren eine solche Regelung durchgesetzt haben?
Könnte es mit einer im Vergleich zu uns ganz anderen Wertschätzung des Angelns zu tun haben?
Könnte es etwas damit zu tun haben, dass die Iren den Wirtschaftfaktor Angeln insbesondere in seiner Bedeutung für die Tourismuswirtschaft erkannt haben?
Könnte es sein, dass der Schutz der Bestände wesentlich effektiver ist, wenn man den Verursacher aus dem Rennen nimmt statt diejenigen, die nur unter den Folgen zu leiden haben?
Nur mal so am Rande: Ich halte gar nichts von Beschränkungen oder Verboten, die man nicht effektiv kontrollieren kann. Für mich ist so etwas reine Symbolpolitik...


----------



## kati48268 (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*

Uuuuuuuuuuuuuund... *game over!*
http://av-nds.de/aktuelles/670-angelverbote-nordsee.html

Ich könnte im Strahl senkrecht kotzen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*

Das ist halt Deutschland...C& R Verboten, also Angeln auf Wolfsbarsch verboten. In anderen europäischen Ländern darf man den Wolfsbarsch weiter befischen, muss ihn halt zurücksetzen.

Jetzt werden viele wieder denken "Wer angelt schon auf Wofsbarsch"...Ja, aber mal schauen wie es dann beim Lachs (dann ja auch einschließlich Meerforelle und auch kein schleppen oder blinkern auf Dorsch) aussieht.

Und das Lachs/ Meerforelle als nächstes dran sind, ist ja mittlerweile ein offenes Geheimnis.


----------



## Sharpo (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das ist halt Deutschland...C& R Verboten, also Angeln auf Wolfsbarsch verboten. In anderen europäischen Ländern darf man den Wolfsbarsch weiter befischen, muss ihn halt zurücksetzen.
> 
> Jetzt werden viele wieder denken "Wer angelt schon auf Wofsbarsch"...Ja, aber mal schauen wie es dann beim Lachs (dann ja auch einschließlich Meerforelle und auch kein schleppen oder blinkern auf Dorsch) aussieht.
> 
> Und das Lachs/ Meerforelle als nächstes dran sind, ist ja mittlerweile ein offenes Geheimnis.



C&R Verboten in Deutschland?
In NRW nicht.  

In Niedersachsen?  |kopfkrat

Darf man in Niedersachsen nicht aufgeschütze Fische angeln?


----------



## Rannebert (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*

Dabei sagt doch die Verordnung extra folgendes:




> (4)
> In  der  Freizeitfischerei,  auch  vom  Ufer  aus,  ist  in  den  ICES-Divisionen 4b,  4c  und  7a  bis  7k  die  Befischung von Wolfsbarsch ausschließlich nach dem Prinzip „catch-and-release“ (Fangen und Zurücksetzen) gestattet. Es ist untersagt, in diesem Gebiet gefangenen Wolfsbarsch an Bord zu behalten, umzusetzen, umzuladen oder anzulanden.



 Und da mir zumindest in Niedersachsen noch kein C&R-Verbot unter gekommen ist, sehe ich da lediglich eine Einschränkung für den Kochtopfangler.


----------



## Ørret (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



Rannebert schrieb:


> Dabei sagt doch die Verordnung extra folgendes:
> 
> 
> 
> Und da mir zumindest in Niedersachsen noch kein C&R-Verbot unter gekommen ist, sehe ich da lediglich eine Einschränkung für den Kochtopfangler.



Das sehen die hier aber anders .....
http://www.lfv-weser-ems.de/nachric...ch-in-niedersachsen-ganzjaehrig-verboten.html


----------



## Rannebert (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*

Das ist nunmal Weser-Ems, da hätte Thomas seinen Spass dran.


Es ist halt wieder das alte Elend, welches hier Probleme macht, dass man lediglich nur Verwertung als einzig möglichen Grund zum Angeln vorraussetzt.


----------



## Sharpo (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



Ørret schrieb:


> Das sehen die hier aber anders .....
> http://www.lfv-weser-ems.de/nachric...ch-in-niedersachsen-ganzjaehrig-verboten.html




Naja, wie die LFV dies sehen ...muss nicht immer richtig sein.
Der vernünftige Grund ist weiterhin nicht definiert.
Ein Verbot wurde auch nicht im Gesetz oder Verordnung festgeschrieben.

Somit ist dies Interpretationssache.

Man hat aber in der Tat ein Argumentationsproblem bezüglich"vernünftiger Grund" bei einer Anzeige.
Hege und Nahrung fallen bei geschützten Fischen weg.


----------



## kati48268 (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*

Nicht nur Weser-Ems, sondern auch AVN spricht vom "Verbot".


kati48268 schrieb:


> http://av-nds.de/aktuelles/670-angelverbote-nordsee.html



Um festzustellen, was es tatsächlich ist, geht nur:
Geld  in die Hand nehmen, Angeln, WoBa zurücksetzen, sich anzeigen lassen,  potentielle Einstellung des Verfahrens als Angeklagter ablehnen, vorm  Richter auf die EU-Verordnung berufen. 
Und wenn der dich dann aufgrund  TierSchG-Verstosses (Angeln ohne  vernünftigen Grund) verknackt, nächste Instanz, so weit wie möglich um  dann einen klaren Freispruch mit Verweis auf die EU-VO zu bekommen.
Aber  auch dann wäre es eben nur _ein Einzelfall_, ein Urteil an dem andere  Richter in anderen Einzelfällen sich orientieren können ..._oder eben  auch nicht_.

Der leichtere Weg ist, zu behaupten man angelt auf Dorsch, Hornhecht, Makrele, wasweißich.


Unternehmen könnten unsere lieben Verbände etwas.
Nicht wie hier gleich von 'Verbot' sprechen, sondern aufklären, wie sich dies im Detail aussieht.
Dann  endlich den Hintern hoch kriegen und bundesweit mit massivem Lobbyismus  für eine Umkehr des deutschen Irrwegs beim Konflikt Angeln <->  TierSchG kämpfen.
Dafür werden sie gewählt und bezahlt.

 Die Frage wird ja auch sein: wen juckt es?
Wird eine Kommune auf den Nordseeinseln einen Aufseher berufen um ihre Gäste an zu sch***en?
In SH schon eher vermutlich...
Als  ich 2011/12 meinen ersten Artikel zum WoBa machte (Angeln auf  Norderney/Fisch & Fang) & dazu recherchierte, kannten die  zuständigen deutschen Behörden nicht mal das damals schon lange geltende EU-Mindestmaß beim  Wolfsbarsch!
Ebenso kannte es kaum ein Angler wendete es an.


----------



## Ørret (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*

Wie du schon schreibst Kati......man könnte senkrecht kotzen:r#q


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



Sharpo schrieb:


> C&R Verboten in Deutschland?
> In NRW nicht.



In SH gemäß LFischG....


----------



## hans albers (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*

also wat denn nun...???
fangverbot  und/oder mitnahmeverbot  in niedersachen oder nicht...??
in SH auch ??


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Und wenn der dich dann aufgrund  TierSchG-Verstosses (Angeln ohne  vernünftigen Grund) verknackt, nächste Instanz, so weit wie möglich um  dann einen klaren Freispruch mit Verweis auf die EU-VO zu bekommen.



Der Verweis auf die EU-Verordnung würde dir nicht viel bringen, da die Nationalstaaten das Recht haben, EU-Verordnungen zu verschärfen, solange die Verschärfungen nicht im Gegensatz zu den EU-Verordnungen stehen.

Ähnliches gilt beispielsweise beim Thema Glyphosat: Die EU hat den Einsatz genehmigt, die Nationalstaaten dürfen aber national Verbote erlassen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



hans albers schrieb:


> also wat denn nun...???
> fangverbot  und/oder mitnahmeverbot  in niedersachen oder nicht...??
> in SH auch ??



Die Sache ist doch im Prinzip ganz einfach: Wenn man einem Angler das gezielte Angeln auf Wolfsbarsch nachweisen kann, hat er eine Klage von PETA & Co. am Hals und er wird mit Hinweis auf das Tierschutzgesetz vor Gericht ein Problem haben.

Siehe die Argumentation der Staatsanwaltschaft im Fall des Rappers Marteria.

Die Angler sollten also in Deutschland tunlichst keine Fangfotos mit Wolfsbarsch posten.


----------



## Sharpo (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die Sache ist doch im Prinzip ganz einfach: Wenn man einem Angler das gezielte Angeln auf Wolfsbarsch nachweisen kann, hat er eine Klage von PETA & Co. am Hals und er wird mit Hinweis auf das Tierschutzgesetz vor Gericht ein Problem haben.
> 
> Siehe die Argumentation der Staatsanwaltschaft im Fall des Rappers Marteria.
> 
> Die Angler sollten also in Deutschland tunlichst keine Fangfotos mit Wolfsbarsch posten.



Wer ist Co?
Grundsätzlich: Peta zeigt ja alles an was nicht bei 3 auf den Bäumen ist.

Ich sehe hier aber eher das Problem mit der Fischereiaufsicht.
Durch die Publizierung "Angeln aufs Wolfbarsch verboten" wird suggeriert es gebe ein geschriebenes Gesetz welches das Angeln auf Wolfsbarsch verbietet.
Und genau dies ist falsch (soweit ich weiss hat Niedersachsen kein C&R Verbot noch ein Verbot auf Wolfsbarsch zu angeln)


Das Problem ist hier eher der fehlende vernünftige Grund für  das Angeln auf einen geschützten Fisch.
Wobei aber der vernünftige Grund nicht rechtssicher definiert ist.
Hier wird jeder Angler seine eigene Rechtfertigung/ Argumentation finden müssen.


----------



## Sharpo (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



bastido schrieb:


> Was einem im konkreten Fall natürlich wenig weiterhilft, wenn der oberste Behördenvertreter sein Rechtsauffassung zur Grundlage der Verfolgung macht. Das die Radikalinskies dies nutzen ist ja eh klar.



Dies ist korrekt.
In dieses Horn pusten aber leider auch Weser- Ems und AVN mit ihrer Aussage "Angelverbot für Wolfsbarsch"

Was macht ein Angler welcher nun ein Wolfsbarsch geangelt hat? Ist doch verboten?  
Er hat nun schon vor dem Zurücksetzen eines geschützten Fisches min. eine Ordnungswidrigkeit begannen: 
Einen Wolfsbarsch geangelt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Dies ist korrekt.
> In dieses Horn pusten aber leider auch Weser- Ems und AVN mit ihrer Aussage "Angelverbot für Wolfsbarsch"
> 
> Was macht ein Angler welcher nun ein Wolfsbarsch geangelt hat? Ist doch verboten?
> ...



Ganz soweit ist ja auch in Deustchland noch nicht....Denn in Schonzeiten ist das Angeln auf Fischart X auch verboten und muss bei einem versehentlichen Fang zurückgesetzt werden.

Aber Du hast schon recht- wer weiß was in der kommenden Woche ist...


----------



## kati48268 (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*

Auf der AVN-FB-Seite läuft eine ganz interessante juristische Diskussion, wo es im Detail seziert wird.
Vielleicht äußert sich Kolja, der einer der Analysten ist, hier ja noch dazu, falls er noch im AB schreibt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wer ist Co?



Hier in Mittelfranken gab es im vergangenen Jahr mindestens 2 mir bekannte Anzeigen wegen beobachteter "Fotosessions beim Trophäenangeln" gegen Angler am RMD-Kanal durch die Polizei.

Ein Verein wurde wegen Tierquälerei beim Abfischen durch eine Spaziergängerin angezeigt. Wurde aber wohl seitens der Staatsanwaltschaft eingestellt.

Brauchst du noch mehr Beispiele?


----------



## Sharpo (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ganz soweit ist ja auch in Deustchland noch nicht....Denn in Schonzeiten ist das Angeln auf Fischart X auch verboten und muss bei einem versehentlichen Fang zurückgesetzt werden.
> 
> Aber Du hast schon recht- wer weiß was in der kommenden Woche ist...




Dies sehe ich anders, wie schon von mir beschrieben.
Es gibt kein Verbot auf geschützte Fische zu Angeln.
Nur die Entnahme ist verboten.

Beispiel: NRW Fischereigesetz §4
https://recht.nrw.de/lmi/owa/br_bes..._id=13884&anw_nr=2&aufgehoben=N&det_id=398094

ich denke in anderen Bundesländern  besonderss Niedersachsen ist es ähnlich geregelt.


----------



## Sharpo (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Hier in Mittelfranken gab es im vergangenen Jahr mindestens 2 mir bekannte Anzeigen wegen beobachteter "Fotosessions beim Trophäenangeln" gegen Angler am RMD-Kanal durch die Polizei.
> 
> Ein Verein wurde wegen Tierquälerei beim Abfischen durch eine Spaziergängerin angezeigt. Wurde aber wohl seitens der Staatsanwaltschaft eingestellt.
> 
> Brauchst du noch mehr Beispiele?



Ich bezog die Frage auf etwas anderes.
In erster Linie kontrollieren uns Angler die Fischereiaufseher.
Hier fangen durch solche falsch Interpretationen wie von Weser- Ems ud AVN  die ersten Diskussionen am Gewässer an.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Dies sehe ich anders, wie schon von mir beschrieben.
> Es gibt kein Verbot auf geschützte Fische zu Angeln.
> Nur die Entnahme ist verboten.



Es gibt auch kein Verbot, einer Katze den Schwanz abzuschneiden, trotzdem wirst du dafür vor Gericht im Falle einer Anzeige verknackt werden.

Die Sichtweise deutscher Staatsanwälte und Richter auf das Thema "Spaßangeln" ist doch hinlänglich bekannt. Zitat zum Fall Marteria:
_"Ein Sprecher der Staatsanwaltschaft Würzburg bestätigte, dass ein Ermittlungsverfahren wegen Verstoßes gegen das Tierschutzgesetz nach der Zahlung eingestellt worden sei. *Der Musiker habe dem Fisch "erhebliche, anhaltende Schmerzen und Leiden" zugefügt.*"_


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Dies sehe ich anders, wie schon von mir beschrieben.
> Es gibt kein Verbot auf geschützte Fische zu Angeln.
> Nur die Entnahme ist verboten.
> 
> ...



Hamburger Fischereigesetz:
*§ 8*

* Artenschonzeiten*

(1) 1 Die nachstehend aufgeführten Arten haben folgende Schonzeiten, in denen sie *nicht gefangen* werden dürfen:

Eine OWi ist es erst dann, wenn Du die nicht zurücksetzt. Darauf wollte ich hinaus...


----------



## Sharpo (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Es gibt auch kein Verbot, einer Katze den Schwanz abzuschneiden, trotzdem wirst du dafür vor Gericht im Falle einer Anzeige verknackt werden.
> 
> Die Sichtweise deutscher Staatsanwälte und Richter auf das Thema "Spaßangeln" ist doch hinlänglich bekannt. Zitat zum Fall Marteria:
> _"Ein Sprecher der Staatsanwaltschaft Würzburg bestätigte, dass ein Ermittlungsverfahren wegen Verstoßes gegen das Tierschutzgesetz nach der Zahlung eingestellt worden sei. *Der Musiker habe dem Fisch "erhebliche, anhaltende Schmerzen und Leiden" zugefügt.*"_



Warum so unsachlich?

Einer Katze den Schwanz abschneiden fällt unter ganz anderen Punkten. TSG: Leid Schmerz Schaden.
Schaden zu fügen.

Ichhabe bereits geschrieben...Angeln auf geschützte Fische kann der vernünftige Grund fehlen. 
Der vernünftige Grund ist nicht rechtssicher definiert.
Aber Verboten ist es nicht!


----------



## honeybee (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Dies sehe ich anders, wie schon von mir beschrieben.
> Es gibt kein Verbot auf geschützte Fische zu Angeln.
> Nur die Entnahme ist verboten.



Genau solche Denkweisen sind es, die Kontraproduktiv sind.

Wenn eine Fischart geschützt ist, warum sollte ich diese dann beangeln? Welchen vernünftigen Grund gibt es?

Kannst Du, als Angler, der auf den geschützten/geschonten Fisch xyz angelst, garantieren, das dieser durch den Fang keine Verletzungen davon trägt, die evtl. in später Folge sein Todesurteil sind?


----------



## Sharpo (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Hamburger Fischereigesetz:
> *§ 8*
> 
> * Artenschonzeiten*
> ...




|supergri
und wenn man nun einen gefangen hat?  |kopfkrat
Straftat? 

Liegen wir in meiner Ausführung welche Du belächelt hast nicht mehr weit entfernt.  |supergri
Wenn es ein Richter wörtlich nimmt...


----------



## Sharpo (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



honeybee schrieb:


> Genau solche Denkweisen sind es, die Kontraproduktiv sind.
> 
> Wenn eine Fischart geschützt ist, warum sollte ich diese dann beangeln? Welchen vernünftigen Grund gibt es?
> 
> Kannst Du, als Angler, der auf den geschützten/geschonten Fisch xyz angelst, garantieren, das dieser durch den Fang keine Verletzungen davon trägt, die evtl. in später Folge sein Todesurteil sind?



Muss ich jetzt den vernünftigen Grund definieren?
Evtl. Hege? 
Fische markieren um die Wanderschaft zu verfolgen?
Evtl. Spass, Erholung...
Ich habe nicht genug Kohle um mich damit durch die Instanzen zu klagen. |supergri

Was passiert aber wenn ein richter dieses verbot wörtlich nimmt. Angeln auf geschützte Fische verboten oder Angeln von geschützten Fischen verboten.

oder Fangen von geschützten fischen verboten ..siehe hamburg


----------



## Rheinangler (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



honeybee schrieb:


> Genau solche Denkweisen sind es, die Kontraproduktiv sind.
> 
> Wenn eine Fischart geschützt ist, warum sollte ich diese dann beangeln? Welchen vernünftigen Grund gibt es?
> 
> Kannst Du, als Angler, der auf den geschützten/geschonten Fisch xyz angelst, garantieren, das dieser durch den Fang keine Verletzungen davon trägt, die evtl. in später Folge sein Todesurteil sind?



Du magst mit Deiner Argumentation durchaus Recht haben - aber wenn Du so argumentierst, dürftest auch Du ausschließlich nur zum Nahrungserwerb angeln. 

Fische aus Spaß an der Freude / Erholung zu fangen - egal ob geschont / geschützt oder auch nicht - ist von Gesetz wegen nicht erlaubt, weil eigentlich ja Tierquälerei.

Insofern würde ich es beim Woba wie auch bei anderen Fischen halten. 

Ich bin ein mündiger Bürger und kann für mich sehr gut entscheiden was richtig und was falsch ist. 

Mir von irgendwelchen Grün angehauchten Ministern und verblendeten Ökospinnern mein Hobby verbieten zu lassen geht überhaupt nicht. 

Traurig ist nur, dass die Angelverbände hier den Schlaf der Gerechten schlafen und der seit Jahren erkennbaren Tendenz keinen Einhalt gebieten. Nur deshalb haben wir nun mit dem C + R Schwachsinn zu kämpfen. In den Niederlanden gibt es für einige Gewässer sogar die Verpflichtung Fische grundsätzlich wieder zu releasen.

Solange die Berufsfischer unter dem Deckmäntelchen der EU - Schwachmaten Wolfsbarsche weiterhin in Massen abschlachten dürfen, braucht mir keiner erzählen, dass ich nicht im Meer einen Wobbler auswerfen darf. 

Und wenn dann ein Woba drauf beisst, geht er halt wieder zurück - schließlich wollte ich den ja nicht fangen. Wusste ja nichtmals, dass die hier rumschwimmen....|rolleyes

Ist eigentlich tragisch, dass man zu sowas gezwungen wird. Aber die Verbände bekommen ja nichts gebacken - der Zug ist auch meiner Meinung nach schon lange abgefahren. 

Gruss

Stefan


----------



## angler1996 (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Es gibt auch kein Verbot, einer Katze den Schwanz abzuschneiden, trotzdem wirst du dafür vor Gericht im Falle einer Anzeige verknackt werden.
> 
> Die Sichtweise deutscher Staatsanwälte und Richter auf das Thema "Spaßangeln" ist doch hinlänglich bekannt. Zitat zum Fall Marteria:
> _"Ein Sprecher der Staatsanwaltschaft Würzburg bestätigte, dass ein Ermittlungsverfahren wegen Verstoßes gegen das Tierschutzgesetz nach der Zahlung eingestellt worden sei. *Der Musiker habe dem Fisch "erhebliche, anhaltende Schmerzen und Leiden" zugefügt.*"_



sorry, nur zur Abgrenzung
Das fette ist die Meinung des Sprechers der Staatsanwaltschaft, mehr nicht. Was soll der sonst sagen?
Da es kein Urteil gibt, ist die Meinung des Richters dazu abschließend nicht bekannt.
Und hier liegt die Kruxus, dass die STA m.E. ganz schnell auf Strafbefehle geht,
Gruß A.


----------



## honeybee (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Evtl. Spass, Erholung...



Das erzähle mal jemanden.....Du angelst auf eine Fischart, die geschont ist wegen XYZ...... nur zum Spaß |rolleyes

Ich bin weder Schützer, Petaner noch gehöre ich sonst einer Radikalen Gruppierung an.
Auch bin ich kein Anglerfeind oder "Kochtopfangler"

Aber Aussagen wie diese, empfinde ich persönlich Widerlich. 
Bei C&R hast Du die Wahl.....entnehme ich den Fisch, weil ich Appetit auf diese Fischart habe oder release ich ihn, weil er für mich zu Groß ist und ich ihn nicht verwerten kann.

Aber so, ist dir diese Entscheidungsmöglichkeit ja schon von Haus aus genommen und für mich würde es keine Grund geben auf eine geschonte Fischart zu angeln.

Das ist meine persönliche Meinung.....und so handhabe ich das auch.


----------



## Sharpo (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



Rheinangler schrieb:


> Du magst mit Deiner Argumentation durchaus Recht haben - aber wenn Du so argumentierst, dürftest auch Du ausschließlich nur zum Nahrungserwerb angeln.
> 
> Fische aus Spaß an der Freude / Erholung zu fangen - egal ob geschont / geschützt oder auch nicht - ist von Gesetz wegen nicht erlaubt, weil eigentlich ja Tierquälerei.
> 
> ...



Rot markiert

Genau genommen liegst Du damit falsch.
das TSG hält sich da sehr Allgemein.
Es bedarf nur einen vernünftigen Grund um Tieren leid, Schmerz u. Schaden zu fügen zu dürfen.
Dieser vernünftige Grund wird nirgends genau definiert.

Uns ist über Jahrzehnte Nahrung und Hege eingetrichtert worden.

(Wenn :qich am Freitag den Euro- Jackpott (alleine) gewinne könnte ich ja mal versuchen eine Klage diesbezüglich einzureichen )


----------



## Ørret (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*

Geht's hier  nicht eigentlich darum das der Angler wieder mal zu Gunsten der Berufsfischer reglementiert wird?
Oder dürfen die auch nicht mehr fangen?


----------



## Sharpo (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



zander67 schrieb:


> Nur zur Info.
> Sollte eigentlich eine Selbstverständlichkeit sein.
> 
> § 2
> ...




Für mich nicht. Ich gehe jetzt nicht jedes Fischereigesetz durch. Meine Einschränkung habe mich mit einem Text am  Ende zum Ausdruck gebracht.

In NRW ist nur die Entnahme verboten. 
Niedersachsen? Keine Ahnung. 
Hier geht es ja um Niedersachsen AVN und Weser Ems


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



honeybee schrieb:


> Das erzähle mal jemanden.....Du angelst auf eine Fischart, die geschont ist wegen XYZ...... nur zum Spaß |rolleyes



Das steht in den Niederlanden, Schweden, Kanada, den USA etc. teils sogar so im Gesetz: Angeln aus Spaß erlaubt, zurücksetzen Pflicht.

Beispiel:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=335067

Angeln auf Hecht in der Schonzeit ausdrücklich erlaubt.

Die EU schreibt das bzgl. Wolfsbarsch ja sogar in die Verordnung: Wolfsbarsch geschützt, C&R-Angeln erlaubt.

Die ganze Debatte ist primär eine deutsche, aber in Deutschland ist ziemlich klar, wer vor Gericht den Kürzeren zieht.


----------



## honeybee (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das steht in den Niederlanden, Schweden, Kanada, den USA etc. teils sogar so im Gesetz: Angeln aus Spaß erlaubt, zurücksetzen Pflicht.
> 
> Beispiel:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=335067
> ...



Genau wie Du es schreibst.....
In anderen Ländern.

In anderen Ländern ist auch Schächten erlaubt....oder steht sogar im Gesetzt (keine Ahnung)
In anderen Ländern ist so vieles erlaubt, wo sich der Deutsche brüskiert und mit den Finger drauf zeigt.

Wo will man denn anfangen und wo aufhören?
Man sollte evtl. durch sein eigenes, selbstkritisches Verhalten dazu beitragen, das nicht noch mehr sinnlose Gesetze geschaffen werden.

Das ist aber nicht möglich, da jeder nur auf seinen eigenen Vorteil/Spaß/Selbstdarstellung etc bedacht ist und alles bis zum bitteren Ende ausnutzt wo es nicht per se verboten ist. Und dieses Verbot muss natürlich bis zum kleines Fetzen beschrieben sein, weil man sonst ja wieder kommt "das stand aber so nicht drin"


----------



## Sharpo (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*

So ist es halt. 
Die Rechtslage wirst auch Du in Deutschland nicht ändern.

Alles was nicht explizit als Verbot geschrieben steht ist erstmal grundsätzlich erlaubt.

Und dies ist auch gut so.

Das kann Dir gefallen oder halt auch nicht. 
Der gesunde Menschenverstand ist relativ.
Das was Du als gut und richtig betrachtest sehen andere wiederum als falsch an.

Die Schreiberlinge des TSg werden sich dabei schon etwas gedacht haben es genau so zu formulieren wie es formuliert wurde.


----------



## honeybee (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Alles was nicht explizit als Verbot geschrieben steht ist erstmal grundsätzlich erlaubt.



Dann sollte man sich nicht wundern, wenn Erlaubnisscheine ewig viele Seite an Vorschriften und Verboten haben.

Wie Albert Einstein schon feststellte:
Probleme kann man niemals mit derselben Denkweise lösen, durch die sie entstanden sind.......


----------



## Sharpo (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



honeybee schrieb:


> Dann sollte man sich nicht wundern, wenn Erlaubnisscheine ewig viele Seite an Vorschriften und Verboten haben.
> 
> Wie Albert Einstein schon feststellte:
> Probleme kann man niemals mit derselben Denkweise lösen, durch die sie entstanden sind.......




nicht jedes problem ist ein problem.
Man kann ja auch etwas lockerer sein.
So wie in vielen anderen Ländern.

Schont Papier und reduziert Arbeit für die Richter.

"Leben und Leben lassen"
tiere sind Tiere und keine Menschen. 
Vor allem sind Fische ...Fische...
Über einen tot gefahrenen Regenwurm regt sich auch keiner auf.


----------



## honeybee (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



Sharpo schrieb:


> "Leben und Leben lassen"
> tiere sind Tiere und keine Menschen.
> Vor allem sind Fische ...Fische...
> Über einen tot gefahrenen Regenwurm regt sich auch keiner auf.



Ganz schlechter Vergleich....ganz schlecht.....

Zeugt aber davon, welchen Stand Tiere bei manchen Menschen haben. Sportgeräte, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Man benutzt sie, um das eigene Ego etwas aufzuwerten. Sie sind nur Mittel zum Zweck.

Und solange solche Äusserungen öffentlich kund getan werden.....aber hatten wir ja alles schon.


----------



## Sharpo (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



honeybee schrieb:


> Ganz schlechter Vergleich....ganz schlecht.....
> 
> Zeugt aber davon, welchen Stand Tiere bei manchen Menschen haben. Sportgeräte, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
> Man benutzt sie, um das eigene Ego etwas aufzuwerten. Sie sind nur Mittel zum Zweck.
> ...



Angeln muss man nicht um Fisch auf den Teller zu bekommen.
Du kannst Deine Portion Fisch in der Summe garantiert günstiger im Lebensmittelladen bekommen.

heuchlerin.
Warum quälst Du dann Fische?
Oder sogar so manchen Naturköder?


----------



## Grünknochen (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*

Was nichts daran ändert, dass man, ehe man dem AV Nds irgendwelche Vorwürfe macht, genau hinschauen muss. Die veröffentlichte Mitteilung des Ministeriums redet vom Wolfsbarsch als Zielfisch. Heisst: Ein Konflikt mit dem Gesetz kann erst dann entstehen, wenn das Angeln darauf abzielt, genau diesen und nur diesen Fisch an den Haken zu bekommen etc.
Ähnliches gilt auch für das in § 39 LFischG S-H geregelte C&R Verbot, das nur dann greift, wenn der Angler von vorne herein ohne jede Verwertungsabsicht seinem Hobby nachgeht (Stichwort totales C&R). Das Zurücksetzen eines Fisches im Einzelfall sagt hierüber rein gar nichts aus. Im Gegenteil: In keinem LFischG gibt es im Hinblick auf entnahmefähige Fische ein ausdrückliches Rücksetzverbot bzw. Entnahmegebot. Ein solches über § 17 TSG ins Landesfischereirecht hineinzuinterpretieren, ist rechtlich komplett neben der Kappe, weil der jeweilige Landesgesetzgeber das eigentliche Fischereirecht abschließend geregelt hat mit der Konsequenz, dass ein Angler niemals einen Konflikt mit dem TSG bekommen kann, wenn er sein Hobby nach Maßgabe des LFischG XY ausübt. Catch & Decide. That's it.
Um es mal praktisch zu machen: Ich liebe es, Fische zu verspeisen, und habe fast immer einen knurrenden Magen. Im Übrigen habe ich keine Zielfische, finde mich also damit ab, wenn ein Wolfsbarsch den Köder nimmt und setze diesen völlig entspannt zurück, auch wenn ein Fischereiaufseher direkt neben mir steht.
Nur am Rande: Kollege Rapper hat ganz bestimmt nicht wegen eines C&R Vorwurfes einen auf die Nuss gekriegt, sondern deshalb, weil er einen Schuppenträger aus Gründen der Selbstdarstellung über das notwendige Maß hinaus außerhalb des Wassers gelassen hat. Wie der bekannte Fußballer namens Augenthaler übrigens auch.
Schlechte Zeiten für Poser also. Damit kann ich gut leben. Als Angler...


----------



## honeybee (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



Sharpo schrieb:


> heuchlerin.



Gehen Dir die Argumente aus?|rolleyes
Niveau ist nach wie vor keine Creme


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



honeybee schrieb:


> In anderen Ländern ist auch Schächten erlaubt....oder steht sogar im Gesetzt (keine Ahnung)
> In anderen Ländern ist so vieles erlaubt, wo sich der Deutsche brüskiert und mit den Finger drauf zeigt.



Wir reden hier von EU-Mitgliedern mit westlichen Standards und anderen hochentwickelten Industrieländern, die Tierschutz sehr ernst nehmen, aber genug Augenmaß haben, um erkennen zu können, wo Tierquälerei anfängt. Wenn die deutsche Staatsanwaltschaft beim Angeln von Fischen von erheblichen zugefügten Schmerzen philosophiert, kann man doch nur den Kopf schütteln. 90% der Anglerwelt lachen über unsere Gesetzgebung. Und das aus gutem Grund.


----------



## glavoc (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*

Hallo Jana,
weiß ja nicht, ob dein Moralisieren hier irgendetwas zur Klärung der gesetzlichen Bestimmungen mit beiträgt. Oder ob du überhaupt auf Wölfe angelst..
Auf jeden Fall nervt mich dein dazwischengeschreibe  etwas. "Schaut her, ich bin ganz brav und moralisch durch&durch"... gibt hier keine LehrerInnen die dir dafür ein Sternchen in gutem Betragen geben werden.
Wie kommst du überhaupt auf die Idee, Fische seien "Sportgerät"? Also Rute, Rolle, Schnur, Haken sicher...aber die Beute?
Oder meinst du, es sei schon "Sport" die Fische anzulanden??


----------



## honeybee (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wir reden hier von EU-Mitgliedern mit westlichen Standards und anderen hochentwickelten Industrieländern, die Tierschutz sehr ernst nehmen, aber genug Augenmaß haben, um erkennen zu können, wo Tierquälerei anfängt. Wenn die deutsche Staatsanwaltschaft beim Angeln von Fischen von erheblichen zugefügten Schmerzen philosophiert, kann man doch nur den Kopf schütteln. 90% der Anglerwelt lachen über unsere Gesetzgebung. Und das aus gutem Grund.



Ja Du magst ja recht haben. Doch in der jetzigen Situation ist man m.E. gut beraten, nicht alles nach aussen zu tragen und sich als Protzer und Poser hinzustellen.

Das würde nur noch mehr Öl ins Feuer giessen.
Dagegen vorgehen, ja logisch, aber nicht auf diese Art und weise.


----------



## honeybee (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



			
				glavoc;4790975
Wie kommst du überhaupt auf die Idee schrieb:
			
		

> Sportangler, Sportfischer, Angelsport.....dieses ist ja schon vorgegeben.
> 
> Und ja, für manche Zeitgenossen ist es Sport.
> Oder wie bezeichnest Du das Wettkampfangeln z.B.?
> ...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Ähnliches gilt auch für das in § 39 LFischG S-H geregelte C&R Verbot, das nur dann greift, wenn der Angler von vorne herein ohne jede Verwertungsabsicht seinem Hobby nachgeht (Stichwort totales C&R). Das Zurücksetzen eines Fisches im Einzelfall sagt hierüber rein gar nichts aus.



Ich habe es bereits auf tausenden von Seiten geschrieben, da ich zu diesem Thema seit 2013 mit dem MELUND (früher MELUR) in Kontakt stehe...

Der §39 lautet "...verboten ist...(1)3 das Fischen mit der Handangel, das von Vornherein auf das Zurücksetzen  von gefangenen Fischen ausgerichtet ist (Catch & Release)".

Im Falle des Wolfbarsches oder bei erfülltem Baglimit beim Dorsch bedeutet das nach Aussage des MELDUND am Beispiel Dorsch "Es ist *nicht* gestattet, *gezielt* auf  Dorsch weiter zu angeln und gefangene Dorsche dann zurückzusetzen, wenn  das Tagesfanglimit bereits erreicht ist. Damit wäre der Tatbestand des "catch & release" erfüllt, das gemäß Landesfischereigesetz eine verbotene Handlung darstellt.  "Gezieltes Weiterangeln" meint, wenn durch die bewusste Wahl der  Angelmethode, ggf. des Angelköders und des Angelplatzes weiter vorrangig  auf die Zielfischart Dorsch geangelt wird. Wenn Sie zum Beispiel vom  Boot aus mit Pilkern und Beifängern über Dorschfanggründen angeln, ist  dieser Tatbestand sicher erfüllt. Hier ist der Dorsch die bewusst  angestrebte Zielart. Natürlich kann es dabei auch Fänge anderer Arten  geben, aber diese werden bei der genannten Methode nicht vorrangig  gefangen."


Also würde es nach deren Auffassung ein OWiverfahren durch die Obere Fischereibehörde geben.


Zudem kann es eine Anzeige wegen Verstoß gegen das TSG geben. Ob das dann haltbar ist, sei dahingestellt und wird im Einzelfall entschieden.


Entscheidend ist die Sichtweise der verantwortlichen Behörde und die daraus resultierenden Folgen für den Angler. Damit locke ich keine Wolfsbarschangler ins Land... Das ist nämlich das Thema hier.


Und dazu führt das Ministerium aus "So gilt für das gesamte Jahr 2018 ein *vollständiges Entnahmeverbot für Wolfsbarsche*. Das im Rahmen des EU-Ratsbeschlusses zulässige Angeln nach dem Prinzip "Fangen und Zurücksetzen" ("catch & release")  gilt in Schleswig-Holstein nicht, weil es sowohl gemäß Landesrecht  (Landesfischereigesetz) als auch Bundesrecht (Tierschutzgesetz) verboten  ist." 



Die haben zwar "gezieltes Angeln" vergessen in dden Verordnungen zu definieren, was jedoch aber nicht vor einem Verfahren schützt! Willkommen in Schleswig-Holstein...


----------



## Sharpo (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



honeybee schrieb:


> Ja Du magst ja recht haben. Doch in der jetzigen Situation ist man m.E. gut beraten, nicht alles nach aussen zu tragen und sich als Protzer und Poser hinzustellen.
> 
> Das würde nur noch mehr Öl ins Feuer giessen.
> Dagegen vorgehen, ja logisch, aber nicht auf diese Art und weise.




Es geht hier nirgends um Protzer und Poser...  

Immer der gleiche Scheiss von Dir.


----------



## honeybee (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Es geht hier nirgends um Protzer und Poser...
> 
> Immer der gleiche Scheiss von Dir.



Kannst Du Dich vielleicht mal etwas in Deiner Tonart zügeln?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



honeybee schrieb:


> Ja Du magst ja recht haben. Doch in der jetzigen Situation ist man m.E. gut beraten, nicht alles nach aussen zu tragen und sich als Protzer und Poser hinzustellen.
> 
> Das würde nur noch mehr Öl ins Feuer giessen.
> Dagegen vorgehen, ja logisch, aber nicht auf diese Art und weise.



Protzen und posen ist genau so falsch wie wegducken. Bezogen  auf Deutschland sehe ich aber eh keine kurzfristige Lösung, genau genommen nicht mal mittelfristig. Der Tierschutz ist bei uns im Grundgesetz festgeschrieben und die Mehrheit in der Bevölkerung vertritt meiner Erfahrung nach durchaus ähnliche Positionen wie du es tust (was völlig ok ist). Kein Politiker wird sich deshalb an dieses Thema ranwagen, weil Angeln die Masse nicht interessiert und man sich erst recht nicht als vermeintlicher Unterstützer von Tierquälern outen will.

Ich persönlich sehe das ganz entspannt. Auf geschützte Fische angle ich nicht und meine Tiefkühltruhe ist mittlerweile bis auf 1 Filet leergeräumt, so dass die nächsten gefangenen Karpfen eher schlechte Karten haben.


----------



## Sharpo (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



honeybee schrieb:


> Kannst Du Dich vielleicht mal etwas in Deiner Tonart zügeln?





Was willst Du von mir?
Du machst hier ständig einen auf Moral und Ehtik, bezeichnest das Handeln anderer als Widerlich etc..

Kommt nu wieder mit Protzer und Poser um die Ecke..ohne das es um dies geht.
Die EU hat C&R für den Wolfsbarsch "gefordert"
unsere Angelverbände machen daraus einen Angelnverbot auf wolfsbarsch.

das ist das Thema.
Nicht Deine persönliche Moral welche hier keinen interessiert.
Angel wie Du willst! Aber evtl. solltest Du Dein Hobby mal überdenken.
Fische gibt es im Supermarkt. Man muss nicht Angeln.

mein Postfach quillt bereits über mit nachrichten warnungen gegen Dich.

Ton? Im Forum? Hier gibt es keinen Ton, nur geschreibsel.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Was willst Du von mir?
> Du machst hier ständig einen auf Moral und Ehtik, bezeichnest das Handeln anderer als Widerlich etc..
> 
> Kommt nu wieder mit Protzer und Poser um die Ecke..ohne das es um dies geht.
> ...



Jana repräsentiert mit ihrer Meinung aus meiner Erfahrung die Mehrheit der deutschen Bevölkerung. Das ist ok und damit müssen wir anderen Angler klarkommen. Ich verstehe gar nicht, was du sie da ständig schräg anmachen musst.


----------



## Sharpo (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



bastido schrieb:


> Bitte nicht gleich wieder persönlich nehmen aber hast Du Dir mal Dein Profilbild angeschaut? Verstehe mich nicht falsch, habe nix dagegen aber wie passt das denn zu Deinen Aussagen?




ich sag doch Heuchlerin...wie sie im Buche steht.


----------



## glavoc (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



honeybee schrieb:


> Sportangler, Sportfischer, Angelsport.....dieses ist ja schon vorgegeben.
> 
> Und ja, für manche Zeitgenossen ist es Sport.
> Oder wie bezeichnest Du das Wettkampfangeln z.B.?
> ...



Sorry für Off-Topic...
Präzise hast du oben geschrieben_* FISCHE*_ seien kein Sportgerät.
Jetzt geht es dir aufeinmal um das pööse Wettkampfangeln...
also was denn nun? Ist der Fisch das  Sportgerät oder die Kombo in der Hand des/der (Wett-)anglerIn?
Und um Himmelswillen, was ist denn so verwerflich am Wettkampfangeln (weltweit) ausser in D`land,denn hier ist es ja nicht erlaubt und wird auch nicht praktizert.(oder nur in  den Lücken, aber auf niedrigem Level)?

#h

PS was ist den schlimm am Vergleichen, machst du dass nie? Wer backt den besten Käsekuchen, wem sein Zwiebelrostbraten schmeckt besser und wenn deine Tochter als beste ihr Studium beendet, macht es dich da nicht wenigstens ein bissle Stolz auf deine Kleene?


----------



## Laichzeit (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



bastido schrieb:


> Bitte nicht gleich wieder persönlich nehmen aber hast Du Dir mal Dein Profilbild angeschaut? Verstehe mich nicht falsch, habe nix dagegen aber wie passt das denn zu Deinen Aussagen?



Ist ja irgendwie OK, weil der fotografierte Fisch wahrscheinlich tot ist oder so.
Interessiert hier aber die wenigsten und für C&R gibt es einen eigenen Thread. Wenn hier momentan nicht moderiert wird, kann man das selbst durchsetzen und einfach nicht auf Janas OT-Köder beißen. Erfolglose Angler wechseln den Köder oder ziehen weiter.|wavey:


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*

Bastido ging es vermutlich um die Begriffe "posen" und "Ego"...


----------



## Sharpo (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



glavoc schrieb:


> Sorry für Off-Topic...
> Präzise hast du oben geschrieben_* FISCHE*_ seien kein Sportgerät.
> Jetzt geht es dir aufeinmal um das pööse Wettkampfangeln...
> also was denn nun? Ist der Fisch das  Sportgerät oder die Kombo in der Hand des/der (Wett-)anglerIn?
> ...



7 MilliardenMenschen auf diesem Planeten, 194 Länder auf diesem Planeten.

In einem einzigen Land auf dieser Welt ist Wettangeln "verboten".

In einem Land mit c. 80 Millionen Einwohnern.

Sorry, in den Niederlanden ist es auch verboten.
Ausnahme: Nur über die Vereine.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*

Und da stimme ich jetzt Bastido und Sharpo ein wenig zu. Wenn ich auf der einen Seite "posen" verwerflich finde und mir die Tiere leid tun, finde ich auch das "zur Schau stellen" von toten Tieren unpassend.

Ich habe einige Fangbilder im Netz, aber ich stehe auch zu meiner Forderung nach "Catch & Release" bzw. "Catch & Decide".

Ich bin nämlich Angler und kein Fischer. Wenn ich Hunger habe gehe ich ins Fischgeschäft- geht schneller und ist in der Regel günstiger... Ich packe jetzt auch 5.- Euro in mein Phrasenschwein #6


----------



## honeybee (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



> Der Tierschutz ist bei uns im Grundgesetz festgeschrieben und die Mehrheit in der Bevölkerung vertritt meiner Erfahrung nach durchaus ähnliche Positionen wie du es tust (was völlig ok ist). Kein Politiker wird sich deshalb an dieses Thema ranwagen, weil Angeln die Masse nicht interessiert und man sich erst recht nicht als vermeintlicher Unterstützer von Tierquälern outen will.



Das ist nämlich der springende Punkt. 
Angler sind eine Randerscheinung. Genauso wie Geräteturner, Schachspieler, Eisstockspieler.

Der Großteil der Angler will nur eins.....angeln. So viel und so oft wie möglich mit dem größtmöglichen Erfolg.
Was ja auch völlig "normal" ist.

Als Beispel nehme ich jetzt mal unseren kleinen Verein. 55 Mitglieder, 3 Pachtgewässer.
Würde ich bei einer Versammlung, bei der alle anwesend sind (wird nie vorkommen) fragen, wie es denn Angelpolitisch aussieht, würde ich von 53 Mitglieder ein Schulterzucken bekommen.
Es interessiert die Mitglieder nämlich nicht, denn sie wollen nur angeln.
Würde es sie aber selber betreffen, dann wäre natürlich der Aufschrei groß.

Genau das ist nämlich der Punkt....solange es die Leute nicht selber betrifft, werden sie nicht aktiv und interessieren sich NULL für das, was ein paar km weiter stattfindet.

Und genau für diese Leute gibt es auch keine Grund etwas zu ändern, solange es nicht sie betrifft.

Am Ende hängen aber alle mit drin.....

Versetzt Euch doch nur mal in Frau Meier-Schulze oder in Herrn Schmidt.....die mit angeln NIX am Hut haben.
Versteht ihr nicht was ich meine?
Man muss sich als Angler bei weitem nicht verstecken, sollte aber in so einer heißen Phase wie jetzt auch nicht noch mehr Öl ins Feuer giessen.



Was hat der Hecht eigentlich mit Meinung zu tun?
Nix....gar nix.
Ich kann Euch auch die Linsensuppe zeigen die ich gerade esse.....kommt aufs Selbe raus


----------



## honeybee (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



Sharpo schrieb:


> ich sag doch Heuchlerin...wie sie im Buche steht.



Was willst Du eigentlich von mir????
Ich würde sagen, Du übertreibst etwas.......und wagst Dich nun auf sehr dünnes Eis.


----------



## Sharpo (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



honeybee schrieb:


> Was willst Du eigentlich von mir????
> Ich würde sagen, Du übertreibst etwas.......und wagst Dich nun auf sehr dünnes Eis.




und Du stehst bereits bis zum Hals im Wasser.    |supergri

Mach dich nicht lächerlich.


----------



## Gast (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*

Geile Show hier.
Ist nicht doch noch ein Mod aktiv ? 
Schon lustig was so ein Wolfsbarsch, auf den eh kaum jemand aus dem Forum angelt auslösen kann :vik:

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=335799&page=67


----------



## honeybee (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



Sharpo schrieb:


> und Du stehst bereits bis zum Hals im Wasser.    |supergri
> 
> Mach dich nicht lächerlich.



Entschuldige....
Mit Dir sinnvollen Meinungsaustausch zu führen ist wie wenn ich mit einer Taube Schach spielen will.
Die kackt aufs Spielbrett, weil sie den drang sich zu lösen nicht kontrollieren kann, wirft alle Spielfiguren um und denkt sie hat gewonnen.


----------



## honeybee (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Schon lustig was so ein Wolfsbarsch, auf den eh kaum jemand aus dem Forum angelt auslösen kann :vik:



Jetzt ist es der Wolfsbarsch......was ist nächstes Jahr dran?


----------



## honeybee (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



bastido schrieb:


> Na ist doch ein Ansatz, steht zwar konträr zu Deinen bisherigen posts in diesem Thema wo es wiedermal um mit Deinen Worten zu sprechen“selbst Schuld“ ging, aber immerhin dann hat sich der Hinweis doch gelohnt.
> Allerdings ist die Frage nach dem Foto und dem Kontext wohl ein kleiner Scherz von Dir. Ich würde eben nie posen, protzen etc. formulieren sondern wie auch glavoc, Stolz oder Zufriedenheit. Was auch sicher Deine Intention trifft, nur die Anderen sind eben die bösen.



Nein die anderen sind nicht böse......
Es muss nur nicht immer neu nachgelegt werden.....nicht jetzt in dieser Situation.

Im übrigen.....das Bild stammt aus dem Jahr 2009 oder 2010? |rolleyes
Ich werde es aber gerne ändern, wenn ihr es als störend empfindet....


----------



## Sharpo (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



bastido schrieb:


> Na ist doch ein Ansatz, steht zwar konträr zu Deinen bisherigen posts in diesem Thema wo es wiedermal um mit Deinen Worten zu sprechen“selbst Schuld“ ging, aber immerhin dann hat sich der Hinweis doch gelohnt.
> Allerdings ist die Frage nach dem Foto und dem Kontext wohl ein kleiner Scherz von Dir. Ich würde eben nie posen, protzen etc. formulieren sondern wie auch glavoc, Stolz oder Zufriedenheit. Was auch sicher Deine Intention trifft, nur die Anderen sind eben die bösen.



Der Fehler beginnt aber schon wenn man ca. 6 Millionen Angler in DE als Randerscheinung tituliert.
Oder Eishockey...eine der beliebtesten Mannschaftssportarten, direkt hinter Fussball in der Zuschauergunst und Bedeutung Nummer 2 in Deutschland.

randerscheinung? Lächerlich.

Absolut falsche Wahrnehmung


----------



## honeybee (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Der Fehler beginnt aber schon wenn man ca. 6 Millionen Angler in DE als Randerscheinung tituliert.
> Oder Eishockey...eine der beliebtesten Mannschaftssportarten, direkt hinter Fussball in der Zuschauergunst und Bedeutung Nummer 2 in Deutschland.
> 
> Absolut falsche Wahrnehmung



Wirklich? Dann solltest Du bitte richtig lesen, denn Eisstockschießen hat mit Eishokey nix aber auch gar nix zu tun. |rolleyes



> randerscheinung? Lächerlich.



Ganz mein Geschmack....


----------



## Sharpo (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



bastido schrieb:


> Ich schrieb ja auch wohlwollend „ein Ansatz“.




Für den Ansatz brauch ich ein Mikroskop


----------



## glavoc (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*

Hallo Jana,
keiner findet, so zumindest empfinde ich es so, dein Bild störend! Mir gefällt es sogar. Petri auch zur dicken Hechtdame! 
Woran sich vielleicht manche stören: da ist herzeigen okay (wirklich!) aber ein Foto aufm Siegertreppchen in der Tageszeitung auf der Titelseite (natürlich nicht in D`land) schlecht/bemitleidenswert. Verstehste? 
Ansonsten gibt es hier an Board schon ein paar Boardies, die gezielt auf Wölfe angeln^^...
grüßle


----------



## honeybee (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Für den Ansatz brauch ich ein Mikroskop



Wahrscheinlich nicht nur dafür.....

Zum Thema
Es würde sicherlich gut tun, wenn man als Angler versucht sich in die Denkweisen von Aussenstehenden hinein zu versetzen.
Nur ein kleines bischen......

Damit meine ich auch Richter etc.
Denn diese müssen sich erst in die Materie einlesen.

Es fehlt eigentlich eine Person....wie der Chef der GdL, Klaus Weselsky.
*Der seine persönlichen Belange aussen vorlässt und für die Angler einsteht.*
Sachlich und Kompetent und nicht käuflich....


----------



## honeybee (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



> Woran sich vielleicht manche stören: da ist herzeigen okay (wirklich!) aber ein Foto aufm Siegertreppchen in der Tageszeitung auf der Titelseite (natürlich nicht in D`land) schlecht/bemitleidenswert. Verstehste?



Das Foto stammt aus dem Jahr 2009 oder 2010....
Zu diesem Zeitpunkt eckte man mit solchen Fotos so gut wie gar nicht an.

Das zur Schau stellen seiner Fänge nahm Jahr für Jahr zu....einer wollte den anderen übertrumpfen.  Natürlich brachte das auch Nachahmer hervor, die sich noch üben am schneller, höher weiter. Und so werden eben Fotos von untermaßigen, 30cm kleinen Zandern im www zur Schau gestellt. Man ist sich einfach nicht über die Tragweite solcher Bilder bewusst.

Ich habe für mich persönlich entschieden, nur noch selten bis eigentlich gar nicht Fische zu fotografieren, es sei denn, ich habe mich sehr darüber gefreut. Was aber auch nicht bedeutet, das ich damit an die Öffentlichkeit gehen muss.

Für mich hat das angeln einen anderen Stellenwert bekommen. 
Nicht mehr schneller, höher weiter wie vor ein paar Jahren.

Und ich versuche eben auch mal über den Tellerrand zu schauen. Was hat die nicht angelnde Öffentlichkeit für eine Meinung von uns Anglern?

Weil Sharpo das Thema Fussball anbrachte:
Da fallen mir sofort die Ultras ein.....denn das ist das was hängen bleibt bei den Aussenstehenden, das negative.

Und so verhält es sich höchst wahrscheinlich auch bei den Anglern.


----------



## glavoc (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



bastido schrieb:


> Nun sind wir endlich wieder beim Thema. /QUOTE]
> #6


----------



## Ørret (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



honeybee schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich nicht nur dafür.....
> 
> Zum Thema
> Es würde sicherlich gut tun, wenn man als Angler versucht sich in die Denkweisen von Aussenstehenden hinein zu versetzen.
> Nur ein kleines bischen..............



Das Thema ist der Wolfsbarsch Jana....siehe Titel des Threads#c


----------



## honeybee (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



bastido schrieb:


> Im übrigen ist der Klaus kein Stück weniger provokant, streitbar und „hetzerisch“ als unser schwer vermisster Schwabe. und vor allem vertritt er eine Gilde die nicht vornehmlich damit beschäftigt ist sich selbst zu zerfleischen.



Mag so sein, aber die Art und Weise ist wesentlich angenehmer. :g 

Warum wird sich selbst zerfleischt? Weil die geforderte Toleranz untereinander fehlt sondern gleich immer drauf gehauen wird anstatt sich mal hinzusetzen und einiges gesagtes/geschriebenes sacken zu lassen und drüber nach zu denken.

Ich möchte Euer Wolfsbarschthema nicht weiter zerschiessen, sorry.


----------



## honeybee (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



bastido schrieb:


> Nochmal langsam, hier haben die meisten versucht Ursache und Wirkung der neuen Regeln zu analysieren und zu hinterfragen. Du hast doch dann einmal wieder die Moralkeule(a la posen, protzen, Sportgerät) geschwungen, nach dem Motto wer so denkt braucht sich nicht zu wundern. Jetzt hier mit Toleranz und solchen Schlagwörtern zu kommen ist gerade zu absurd.



Du verstehst es nicht oder ich bin nicht in der Lage es verständlich so zu schreiben, das verstanden wird was ich meine...hilfe.


----------



## glavoc (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*

Sorry nochmal für (ein letztes) OT:
Also ich sehe es nicht so negativ, dass Bild welches Anglerinnen und Angler abgeben. Die große Mehrheit findet angeln gut, sicher mag es in Ballungszentren den einen oder anderen Tierrechtler geben, sind jedoch selten. Ich finde ich muß mich nicht fürs angeln schämmen  Weder auf Arbeit,  noch im Freundeskreis, noch beim angeln selbst. Meist ist da ein großes Interesse und fast nie Ablehnung. Deshalb mach ich auch nicht den Gessler Gruß und übe mich im vorauseilendem Gehorsam und Bückling machen^^ leider gilt das nicht für manche unserer Vertreter (Videodebatte im BW Landtag z.Bsp.)...
Apropos Tellerrand Jana, als MimiMi habe ich den Vorteil, spielend Vergleiche anstellen zu können zwischen D`land und einem anderem EU Mitgliedstaat. Dort ist Wettkampf- lebender Köfi- C&R sowie die Unterwasserjagd vollkommen normal und die Verbände dieses Kleinststaates senden weltweit ihre Kader auf Meisterschaften. Vielleicht daher auch der höhere Stellenwert des angelns dort? Oder weil es als selbstverständlich gilt einfach nur zu angeln und der Gesetzgeber diesen Rahmen nicht unnötig beeinträchtigt? Vielleicht, weil dann Leute sturm laufen würden?
Und das wäre dann die Brücke zurück zum Thema. EU Politik, Verbände, Verordnungen


----------



## Ørret (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere wurde doch letztes Jahr ein baglimit von einem Barsch ausgesprochen und gleichzeitig die Qute der Fischer hochgesetzt....das hat doch dann wohl dazu geführt das die Fischer den WB erst recht überfischt haben und nun der Fang komplett verboten ist....

Geiles Management von Seiten der EU#q


----------



## Sharpo (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



glavoc schrieb:


> Also ich sehe es nicht so negativ, dass Bild welches Anglerinnen und Angler abgeben. Die große Mehrheit findet angeln gut, sicher mag es in Ballungszentren den einen oder anderen Tierrechtler geben, sind jedoch selten. Ich finde ich muß mich nicht fürs angeln schömmen  Weder auf Arbeit,  noch im Freundeskreis noch beim angeln selbst. Meist ist da ein großes Interesse und fast nie Ablehnung. Deshalb mach ich auch nicht den Gessler Gruß und übe mich im vorauseilendem Gehorsam und Bückling machen^^ leider gilt das nicht für manche unserer Vertreter (Videodebatte im BW Landtag z.Bsp.)...
> Apropos Tellerrand Jana, als MimiMi habe ich den Vorteil, spielend Vergleiche anstellen zu können zwischen D`land und einem anderem EU Mitgliedstaat. Dort ist Wettkampf- lebender Köfi- C&R sowie die Unterwasserjagd vollkommen normal und die Verbände dieses Kleinststaates senden weltweit ihre Kader auf Meisterschaften. Vielleicht daher auch der höhere Stellenwert des angelns dort? Oder weil es als selbstverständlich gilt einfach nur zu angeln und der Gesetzgeber diesen Rahmen nicht unnötig beeinträchtigt? Vielleicht, weil dann Leute sturm laufen würden?



Zum Bild der Angler in der Öffentlichkeit gibt es von Dr. Arlinghaus eine Studie.
Ergebnis: Angler werden in der Bevölkerung sehr positiv wahrgenommen.

Sturm laufen Angler welche die Handlung anderer als Widerlich bezeichnen.
Ständig auf Moral und Ethik verweisen, selbst posen und ausschliesslich Angeln gehen um Fisch auf den Teller zu haben.
Wofür brauchen Nahrungsangler ein Forum? 
Muss man sich über das Essen austauschen? Brauch man Tipps um einen Hecht mehr auf den teller zu bekommen obwohl man den einen schon eh nicht aufgegessen bekommt?
oder muss die Kühlbox gefüllt werden?
Wofür gibt man soviel Geld aus wo man doch beim Züchter den Fisch direkt aus dem Tümpel kaufen kann?

Der Feind sitzt wie immer im eigenen Nest.


----------



## honeybee (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



glavoc schrieb:


> Dort ist Wettkampf- lebender Köfi- C&R sowie die Unterwasserjagd vollkommen normal und die Verbände dieses Kleinststaates senden weltweit ihre Kader auf Meisterschaften. Vielleicht daher auch der höhere Stellenwert des angelns dort? Oder *weil es als selbstverständlich* gilt einfach nur zu angeln und der Gesetzgeber diesen Rahmen nicht unnötig beeinträchtigt? Vielleicht, weil dann Leute sturm laufen würden?



Genau das ist es.....und weil vielleicht aus dem Hobby angeln nicht so ein Kommerz geschlagen wird.
Hier greift jeder nochmal in die Tasche der Angler.....

EU Land Rumänien.....
Da kostet mich die Jahreserlaubniskarte etwas mehr als 20 Euro umgerechnet. Donaudelta ist nicht mit inbegriffen.


----------



## glavoc (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*

@Sharpo - sag ich doch^^ 

@ Jana - klar, jedoch ist Kommerz ein Argument* für das *Angeln!


----------



## honeybee (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



Ørret schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere wurde doch letztes Jahr ein baglimit von einem Barsch ausgesprochen und gleichzeitig die Qute der Fischer hochgesetzt....das hat doch dann wohl dazu geführt das die Fischer den WB erst recht überfischt haben und nun der Fang komplett verboten ist....
> 
> Geiles Management von Seiten der EU#q



Es geht hier nur ums Geld.....
Je mehr kommerziell gefangen wird um so mehr wird verkauft und um so mehr Steuern werden abgeführt.....

Der Staat als solches wird sich schwer den Geldhahn zudrehen lassen bzw ersteinmal die aus dem Rennen nehmen, die eh zum Geldfluss als solches nicht beitragen


----------



## Ørret (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*

Passt in dem Fall nicht weil der kommerzielle Fang auch verboten ist..,
Fragt sich nur wie lange...


----------



## Sharpo (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*

Ach, jetzt fährt man ins Donaudelta um sich die Nahrung zu beschaffen?
Welche Moral und Ethik steckt dahinter?
Ist der Fisch aus deutschem Gewässer nicht gut genug? 
Macht er nicht satt?
dabei gibt es richtig gute Fischzüchter, kann man sich den Weg ins Donaudelta sparen. Spart CO2 etc.


----------



## honeybee (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



Ørret schrieb:


> Passt in dem Fall nicht weil der kommerzielle Fang auch verboten ist..,
> Fragt sich nur wie lange...



Ich habe mich auf Dein Posting bezogen?



> Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere wurde doch letztes Jahr ein baglimit von einem Barsch ausgesprochen und *gleichzeitig die Qute der Fischer hochgesetz*t


----------



## Ørret (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*

OK....


----------



## honeybee (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ach, jetzt fährt man ins Donaudelta um sich die Nahrung zu beschaffen?
> Welche Moral und Ethik steckt dahinter?
> Ist der Fisch aus deutschem Gewässer nicht gut genug?
> Macht er nicht satt?
> dabei gibt es richtig gute Fischzüchter, kann man sich den Weg ins Donaudelta sparen. Spart CO2 etc.



Deine Gedankengänge möchte ich haben......:vik:


----------



## honeybee (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*

Könntest Du mir bitte erklären, wieso?



> Würde es um Steuereinnahmen und gesamtwirtschaftlichen Nutzen gehen, würde man komplett auf Freizeitfischerei setzen und nur was dann an nachhaltig nutzbaren Beständen übrig ist, an Berufsfischer verteilen.


----------



## Sharpo (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*

Besser nicht, es würde Deiner Moral und Ethik konträr laufen.

Aber muss man jetzt den Menschen in Rumänien die Fische wegfangen?
Kannst Du nicht mal ein paar Tage oder Wochen ohne Fisch auf dem Teller auskommen?

Oder Angelst Du nun doch aus Spass an der Sache und weniger um den Fisch auf dem Teller?

|kopfkrat:q


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*

so geht Anarchie also|rolleyes
Man lernt nie aus


----------



## honeybee (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*

Danke für Deine Erklärung #6


----------



## kati48268 (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> so geht Anarchie also


Ja, wenige interessante Diskussionsbeiträge _zum Thema_ verschwinden in demselben Geschwätz & Gepöbel wie im Laberbereich.
Hier braucht man also auch nix mehr lesen oder gar schreiben...
#q


----------



## fishhawk (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



> Der Umsatz den ein Fischer generieren kann liegt bei wohlwollend ca. 1€/kg(Marktpreis).



Die Produktionskosten des Fischers und die Wirtschaftsleistung die Handel und Gastronomie mit dem Fisch erzielen bleiben unbeachtet????

Ich kann mich allerdings an Berechnungen zum Lachsfang aus dem englischsprachigen Raum erinnern, die etwas seröser aufgebaut waren und die trotzdem den von Touristen gefangenenen Lachsen eine wesentlich höhere Wirtschaftsleistung bescheinigten als denen vom Netzfischer.

Trotzdem wäre es nach der momentan herrschenden Rechtslage nicht ohne Risiko sich in D als gezielter Wolfsbarschangler zu outen.

Muss aber jeder selber wissen.

Glückwunsch an alle, die es nicht weit ins Ausland haben.


----------



## hans albers (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*

ähm

meine frage bezog sich eigentlich auf den wolfs barsch...,
 weil mir die ausage des asv weser "etwas " missverständlich ausgedrückt erschien.

also fang in 2018 verboten.
in niedersachsen bei zufälligem fang releasen 
in sh verboten.

(davon mal ab, das ich versuche, nie gezielt auf fische in schonzeiten 
bzw. verbotene fischarten zu angeln, 
und der wolfs barsch an der deutschen nordseeküste 
eh ein schwer zu beangelnder fisch ist.)


----------



## wiillmalmitreden (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*

Kati48268   Ich sehe hier kein Gepöble oder Gelabere....es ist ein Forum zum Gedankenaustausch..jeder kann und sollte selbst entscheiden was er für wichtig hält und was nicht. Was Du vielleicht für Gelabere hälst ist für andere wichtig oder umgedreht. 
 Ich brauche auch keinen Vorsänger, der mir die Welt erklärt. Dazu bin ich alt genug zwischen richtig und falsch zu unterscheiden. Man merkt momentan  an der Anzahl der Themen und Beiträge, das viel Themen früher hausgemacht waren. Ein Forum lebt von den Beiträgen der Teilnehmer und nicht von den Beiträgen der Mod,s. Dann sollten die lieber einen Blog aufmachen zur Verbreitung ihrer Meinung. Eine Moderation sollte immer neutral erfolgen.


----------



## Ørret (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ja, wenige interessante Diskussionsbeiträge _zum Thema_ verschwinden in demselben Geschwätz & Gepöbel wie im Laberbereich.
> Hier braucht man also auch nix mehr lesen oder gar schreiben...
> #q



So ist es leider wohl und wird sich ohne Mod nicht ändern.....Schade drum#d


----------



## Sharpo (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



Ørret schrieb:


> So ist es leider wohl und wird sich ohne Mod nicht ändern.....Schade drum#d



Und warum beteiligst Du Dich mit Gelaber?    |supergri


----------



## MarkusZ (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



> also fang in 2018 verboten.
> in niedersachsen bei zufälligem fang releasen
> in sh verboten.


*Auch in SH müssen Wolfsbarsche zurückgesetzt werden*.
Dort ist nur das Fischen mit der Handangel, das von vornherein auf das Zurücksetzen von gefangenen Fischen ausgerichtet ist verboten.

In Niedersachsen steht das nicht im Fischereigesetz, aber die Gerichtsbarkeit akzeptierte C&R bisher nicht als "vernüftigen" Grund nach TSCHG.

Wie das BIP berechnet wird, kann man beim Statistischen Bundesamt nachlesen.

Weniger kommerzieller Dorsch aus D oder weniger Angeltouristen in D bedeuten weniger BIP in D, aber ggf. steigt dafür das BIP in anderen Länderen, z.B. Dänemark,Polen, Norwegen.


----------



## Rannebert (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*

OT:





wiillmalmitreden schrieb:


> Kati48268   Ich sehe hier kein Gepöble oder Gelabere....es ist ein Forum zum Gedankenaustausch..jeder kann und sollte selbst entscheiden was er für wichtig hält und was nicht. Was Du vielleicht für Gelabere hälst ist für andere wichtig oder umgedreht.
> Ich brauche auch keinen Vorsänger, der mir die Welt erklärt. Dazu bin ich alt genug zwischen richtig und falsch zu unterscheiden. Man merkt momentan  an der Anzahl der Themen und Beiträge, das viel Themen früher hausgemacht waren. Ein Forum lebt von den Beiträgen der Teilnehmer und nicht von den Beiträgen der Mod,s. Dann sollten die lieber einen Blog aufmachen zur Verbreitung ihrer Meinung. Eine Moderation sollte immer neutral erfolgen.




Gäähn.
Dann mach mal die Klüsen uff und lies noch mal den ganzen Thread. Locker die Hälfte ist Offtopic und daher vollkommen sinnbefreit für den eigentlichen Inhalt.
Aber es kommt ja nicht von ungefähr, dass Du hier aus dem Forum schon mal raus gewesen bist, und jetzt offensichtlich im Admin- und Modvakuum einen neuen Anlauf wagst.


Schade, dass Du zwar alt genug bist um zwischen richtig und falsch, aber nicht zwischen themenbezogen und sinnbefreit zu unterscheiden.


----------



## hans albers (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*

könnt ihr ja im laberthread weiter bekaspern..

hier geht es ja um ein anderes thema.


----------



## hans albers (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



> *Auch in SH müssen Wolfsbarsche zurückgesetzt werden*.
> Dort ist nur das Fischen mit der Handangel, das von vornherein auf das  Zurücksetzen von gefangenen Fischen ausgerichtet ist verboten.
> 
> In Niedersachsen steht das nicht im Fischereigesetz, aber die Gerichtsbarkeit akzeptierte C&R bisher nicht als "vernüftigen" Grund nach TSCHG.


danke.. 

wobei das natürlich auch blödsinn ist, wie man kontrollieren soll
ob der wolfsbarsch zufällig ans band ging (beim spinnanglen zb.)
oder gezielt auf C+R geangelt wurden.. naja

also in S_H und NDS
wolfsbarsch beangeln verboten
In NDS zurücksetzen.
In SH  auch, aber C+R grundsätzlich verboten,
so richtig , ja?


----------



## MarkusZ (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



> so richtig , ja?



Wenn Du mich fragst :  Ja

Aber ich bin keine Instanz.


----------



## Sharpo (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



hans albers schrieb:


> danke..
> 
> wobei das natürlich auch blödsinn ist, wie man kontrollieren soll
> ob der wolfsbarsch zufällig ans band ging (beim spinnanglen zb.)
> ...



In dem Bezug ist man immer auf die Hilfe bzw. Mitarbeit  der Angler angewiesen.  :q


----------



## MarkusZ (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



> In dem Bezug ist man immer auf die Hilfe bzw. Mitarbeit  der Angler angewiesen.



Wer Ärger vermeiden will, sollte sich deshalb evtl. etwas zurückhaltend über seine Fischerei äußern. 

Es wurde ja angeblich von der Fischereiaufsicht schon zum Denunziantentum aufgerufen.

Und ich würde nicht für jeden Angler meine Hand ins Feuer legen.


----------



## belgischerAngler (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*

.... Leute, freut euch doch mal das ENDLICH was gegen diese seit Ende der 90er anhaltende Überfischung getan wird (ich bin übrigens auch nicht happy über die Ausgestaltung der Maßnahmen, fische selber in der Normandie auf WB seit 12 Jahren). Es ist höchste Eisenbahn und die derzeitigen Entwicklungen in Frankreich (Siehe gerade angelaufene Aktion von Sea Sheperd) lassen darauf hoffe, dass sich auch an der Westküste was tun wird, auch wenn der Fokus momentan vorrangig auf den massiven Delfinbeifängen lastet.

Was das Bashing der bösen EU anbelangt... wer macht denn da Stimmung? Wo werden denn 70% der Wildfänge angelandet? Genau, Frankreich. Die derzeitigen Bestimmungen sind auf dem Mist des frz. Agrarministeriums bzw. der Fischreilobby gewachsen. Der Rat ist hier nur Mittel zum Zweck, insbesondere da die meisten anderen Länder kein wirkliches Interesse an dem Bestand haben. Es bleibt zu hoffen, dass die derzeitigen Anstrungen der Truppe um Sea Sheperd Früchte tragen werden. Auch unter den Einzelhändlern bewegt sich jetzt einiges und viele (auch auf Druck der Angler hin) verbannen wilden Wolfsbarsch aus den Regalen.


----------



## Rheinangler (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*

....es wird endlich was getan - das stimmt. 

Das Problem wird aber nicht an der Wurzel gepackt, sondern die "bösen" Hobbyangler werden wieder mal zugunsten der Berufsfischerei geschröpft. Das stinkt uns Anglern - zurecht - und darüber darf, nein MUSS, man sich aufregen und dieses auch lautstark kritisieren.

Es ist nicht korrekt, wenn man den Hobbyanglern die Fangquote streicht, nur damit der Berufsfischerei die Quote nicht noch mehr gestrichen wird.

Will man die Wolfsbarsch Bestände retten und wieder gesunden lassen, muss die Berufsfischerei viel stärker zurück treten. Nur so geht´s - alles andere ist Lüge und Augenwischerei. Und darauf müssen wir Angler hinweisen.

Wir werden mit der Berufsfischerei in einen Sack gesteckt und müssen aus falscher Solidarität deren Prügel (Einschränkungen) mit ertragen.

Beim Dorsch verhält es sich übrigens ganz genauso. Die Fischtrawler rauben die Ressourcen aus und die Angler müssen zugunsten der Berufsfischerquote zurückstecken.
#q#q


----------



## ragbar (3. März 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*

Rheinangler: Dein Beitrag:1+


----------



## belgischerAngler (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*

Wie ich auch in meinem Beitrag geschrieben habe, begrüße ich, dass sich etwas bewegt, nicht unbedingt wie das gerade stattfindet.

ABER - welche Lösung schlagt ihr vor? Wenn ich die Beschränkungen richtig verstanden habe, dann sind pro Schleppnetzfischer noch 1.2 Tonne pro Jahr erlaubt. Das sind dann 120kg pro Monat, 4kg pro Tag. Es ist also lediglich eine "Beifangquote". Jetzt man sich echauffieren was diese offizielle Quote denn überhaupt soll. Aber andersrum gefragt, wie könnte denn die Lösung aussehen? Schon jetzt gehen tonnenweise Fische wieder über Bord weil die Wolfsbarsche nunmal nicht getrennt von anderen Zielfischen unterwegs sind. 

Mir hat bislang leider niemand erklären können, wie man in den europäischen gemischten Fischereien mit vielen verhältnismäßig kleinen Booten auf engen Raum anständiges zonales Management betreiben kann. Natürlich könnte man jetzt einfach alle Zonen mit hoher WB Dichte für die Fischerei schließen. Das wäre aber wohl kaum eine sozialverträgliche Maßnahme, oder? Wie gesagt, realistische Lösungsvorschläge sind herzlich willkommen.

Und für die Langleinenfischer sieht es ja ganz ähnlich aus. Die Quote von 5 Tonnen pro Jahr reicht wohl auch eher gerade zur Finanzierung des Betriebes. Wenn man denen den WB komplett nimmt wird es für viele Betriebe eng. Und hier reden wir über die nachhaltigste Fischereiforum überhaupt, die es meiner Meinung nach auch über den derzeitigen Bestandseinbruch hinaus zu retten gilt, wenn man nachhaltige Fischereiprodukte in Zukunft auch den nicht Anglern zugängig machen will.

Die Schätzungen wonach die Angler für bis zu 30% der Anlandungen verantwortlich sind mag man ja anzweifeln. Ich habe auch keine eigenen Statistiken die das eine oder andere belegen. Wohl habe ich aber gerade 2005-2010 vielfach gesehen wie viele Angler ihre Connections zu Fischhändlern oder Restaurants genutzt haben um ihre Fänge zu vermarkten. Natürlich alles illegal, aber bei der fehlenden Beschränkung war es für viele kein Problem  mal 40-60 Wolfsbarsche (ich rede nicht von den u 40ern) rauszuziehen und in dunklen Kanälen verschwinden zu lassen. 

Ich bin kein Fan der 0 Fisch Quote, da ist man definitiv übers Ziel hinausgeschossen, aber bei den Anglern wird vermutlich noch der geringste soziale Schaden angerichtet. Das wird leider immer wieder übersehen.

Wie gesagt, wenn hier jemand einen guten Vorschlag zu einem funktionierenden Management hat, der nicht darin endet gewisse Gruppen komplett auszuschließen und sich unter den ökologischen und strukturellen Bedingungen der Fischerei umsetzen lässt.... ich bin ganz Ohr.


----------



## kati48268 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*

Ohne dass ich wirklich Kenne von der Berufsfischerei habe:
Was macht man denn in der Landwirtschaft, wenn man Landschaft schonen, Naturschutz fördern will?

Man zahlt Ausgleichsgelder für temporär brachliegende Flächen.
Ganz normale, alltägliche EU-Praxis, mit der jeder Landwirt auch mittelfristig planen kann.

Ähnliches muss in der Fischerei laufen.
Temporäre Fangverbote für WB (und zwar komplett, damit eben nicht tonnenweise Discard als Müll über Bord geht)
mit entsprechenden Zahlungen, damit die Fischer planen können, "in ca. 2 Jahren geht es weiter, bis dahin gehen wir auf _...wasweißich_".


----------



## belgischerAngler (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*

Kati - das funktioniert halt nicht so einfach. Die Wolfsbarsche schwimmen nun mal nicht sauber getrennt von anderen befischten Arten. Was soll man dann mit den gefangenen machen? Alles tot zurück ins Meer ist eben auch nur bedingt sinnvoll. 

Gebiete schließen ist eventuell ein Ansatz, aber gerade in so kleinen und viel befischten Bereichen wie dem Ärmelkanal wird das eben schwierig für viele Kleinfischer.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



belgischerAngler schrieb:


> Gebiete schließen ist eventuell ein Ansatz, aber gerade in so kleinen und viel befischten Bereichen wie dem Ärmelkanal wird das eben schwierig für viele Kleinfischer.



Das ist aber der einzig vernünftige Weg. Anderenfalls kommt es nie zu einer Erholung der Bestände. Man sollte den Kleinfischern eine Übergangszeit von 3 Jahren geben, mit klarer Ansage, dass die betreffenden Gebiete danach für die kommerzielle Fischerei auf unbestimmte Zeit geschlossen werden.

Das Rumgeeiere der Politiker in dieser Sache geht mir komplett auf den Zeiger. Das Gleiche beim Aal: Will man den Bestand schonen, gehört ein komplettes Entnahmevervot für Deutschland her, inklusive Fischerei (und inklusive staatlicher Kompensation der heute durch die Angelvereine getragenen Besatzmaßnahmen).

Die wollen halt alle keine Wähler verärgern, aber so wird das nix mit der Nachhaltigkeit. Und deshalb werden in 5 Jahren alle jammern, dass die Bestände noch weiter zusammengebrochen sind. wer hätte das gedacht ...


----------



## Rheinangler (5. März 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



bastido schrieb:


> Es gibt genau 2 Möglichkeiten. Entweder den neufundländischen Weg oder den isländischen/norwegischen. Weg 1 heißt die Fischerei erledigt sich von alleine und zwar für alle und für lange Zeit. Weg 2 heißt harte Einschnitte bis hin zur Betriebsaufgabe mit anschließendem guten Auskommen auf vernünftigem Niveau unter nachhaltigem Management. Noch hat man eine Wahl und mit Anglern hat das alles nix zu tun.
> In der gesamte EU befindet man sich eindeutig auf Weg 1, immer weniger Beschäftigte in der Fischerei und immer weniger Fisch.



Ja - genau so sieht es leider aus.

Die EU Politik eiert -lobbygetrieben- rum, mit dem Ergebnis, dass man die Bestände sehenden Auges kaputt wirtschaften lässt. 

Das die Angler zurückstecken müssen dient lediglich der Außenwirkung - die bösen Angler dürfen den Fisch nicht mehr entnehmen und dem Schutz ist nach außen hin gedient. Damit werden die grünen Anglerhasser besänftigt und den Berufsfischern kann man dadurch etwas mehr an Quote zukommen lassen. Was will der gewiefte EU - Minister mehr - alles gut |gr: #d

Nur: Ein Feuer lässt sich nicht mit einem Teelöffel löschen. 

Es helfen hier nur sehr harte Maßnahmen gegen die Praktiken der Berufsfischerei. Sei es durch Gebietsschließungen (dann auch bitte die richtigen Gebiete...), strikte Schonzeit während der Laichzeit oder durch Verbote im Bereich der Fangmethoden. 

Es muss seitens der Berufsfischerei selektiver gefischt werden, bewusster mit der -endlichen- Ressource Fisch umgegangen werden.

Das ist die einzige Lösung, um schnell einen spürbaren Effekt auf die wilden Bestände der Wolfsbarsche und auch der Dorsche zu haben.

Mir ging letztens die Galle hoch - auf FB kusierte ein Video eines Berufsfischers, der sich seine Beifangs "entledigte".

Hunderte, maßige Wolfsbarsche wurden mit Stiefeln wieder tot über Bord getreten. Wenn man sowas gesehen hat, verliert man den Glauben am Sinn jeglicher Regulierungen gegenüber Anglern. Ich hätte von einem solchen Video erwartet, dass die zuständigen EU - Verantwortlichen sofort reagiert hätten. Klarer als in dem Video kann man die Missstände und Ursachen der Probleme nicht präsentiert bekommen.

Soviele Fische, wie alleine dieser eine Fischer bei einem Zug sinnlos vernichtet hat, können 100 durchschnittliche Angler nicht in einem Jahr entnehmen.

Es läuft leider einiges schief in Brüssel - da sind nicht die hellsten Kerze auf der Torte am Werke... #q


----------



## belgischerAngler (6. März 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*



bastido schrieb:


> Es gibt genau 2 Möglichkeiten. Entweder den neufundländischen Weg oder den isländischen/norwegischen. Weg 1 heißt die Fischerei erledigt sich von alleine und zwar für alle und für lange Zeit. Weg 2 heißt harte Einschnitte bis hin zur Betriebsaufgabe mit anschließendem guten Auskommen auf vernünftigem Niveau unter nachhaltigem Management. Noch hat man eine Wahl und mit Anglern hat das alles nix zu tun.
> In der gesamte EU befindet man sich eindeutig auf Weg 1, immer weniger Beschäftigte in der Fischerei und immer weniger Fisch.



Das ist in Island nicht anders, zumindest was die Zahl der Beschäftigten anbelangt. Die Einführung des ITQ (individual tradable quota) Systems hat zu massiver Konzentration von Fangquoten in den Händen einiger weniger (z.B. HB Grandi) geführt. Ganze Dörfer haben ihren Zugang zur Ressource verloren, weil Quoten von in anderen Orten ansässigen Firmen aufgekauft wurden. In puncto sozialer Gerechtigkeit und Beschäftigung hat das System nicht viel positives gebracht. Dafür geht's der Fischerei ökologisch und ökonomisch gut. Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob wir eine derartige Privatisierung der Fanggründe hier in Europa haben wollen. Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass so etwas in Frankreich wohl nie akzeptiert würde...


----------



## daci7 (6. März 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*

Wie wärs denn damit:
*Beifang muss angelandet werden *- um dies zu kontrollieren muss *jeder Hol gefilmt und auf verlangen gezeigt werden. Ansonsten droht empfindliche Strafe.
*
*Mindestmaße alle streichen *und jeden Fisch auf die Quote anrechnen. (Soweit ich weiß soll dies schon praktiziert werden?!)

Sollte die Quote übererfüllt werden oder Fische für die keine Quote vorhanden ist gafangen werden *muss dieser unentgeldlich abgegeben werden*. 

Bei anhaltender übererfüllung oder anhaltendem Fang von Fischen ohne Quote muss zusätzlich *empfindliche Strafe gezahlt werden.*

*Aquakulturen ratifizieren und ihrer Öko-Bilanz entsprechend besteuern*. (welche Fischmehlpellets, wieviel Antibiotika, Waserverbrauch)

Dazu *stark verschärfte Zölle auf ausländische Fische und Fischprodukte aus Betrieben die sich nicht an solche Regeln halten *um den Preis der reduzierten Menge anzupassen.

Folgen wären: 
- Fischer überlegen es sich 3 mal bevor Techniken angewand werden, die übermäßigen Beifang hervorbringen.
- Fisch wir teurer - trotzdem bleibt regionaler Fisch für den Endverbraucher günstiger.
- Der Berufsfischer wird trotzdem noch über die Runden kommen, da er seinen geringeren Fang für einen höheren Preis absetzen kann und nicht mit Produkten aus subventionierter und dreckiger Aquakultur oder ökologisch katastrophaler Fischerei konkurrieren muss.

Das ist doch ähnlich wie bei der Landwirtschaft - Da wir unsere Lebensmittelpreise den Produktionspreisen nicht anpassen kann ökologisch verträgliche oder tiergerechte Produktion nicht flächendeckend funktionieren. 
Man kann die ganze Kiste natürlich durch Subventionen finanzieren das ist aber irgendwie der Weg "von hinten durch die Brust ins Auge". So zahlen halt alle (über Steuern) letztendlich für vergünstigte Lebensmittel, ganz egal ob Sie diese dann auch konsumieren wollen.

Ich weiß, dass ich hier herumfantasiere. Aber etwas grundlegendes muss sich doch ändern.
|wavey:

PS: Da ich die Angler ganz außen vor gelassen habe - ebenfalls eine *Quote einführen und kontrollieren. *Verstöße dann eben auch empfindliche bestrafen.


----------



## hans albers (6. März 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*

klingt gut...


zusammen mit ausgleichzahlungen  
für die ersten jahre völliger bestandschutz (für alle) !!


und preise sollen ruhig teurer werden.. 
fisch (bzw.arten , die immer weniger werden )
ist ein hochwertiges lebesnmittel.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*

https://www.eaa-europe.org/news/12570/european-anglers-alliance-takes-eu-to-court-over-bass-ban.html


----------



## torstenhtr (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*

Ich hab das mal übersetzt:


*Europäische Angler-Allianz erhebt Klage gegen EU aufgrund von Wolfsbarschverbot
*
Die Europäische Anglerallianz, unterstützt von der EFTTA, erhebt eine Klage gegen den Europäischen Rat wegen seines Beschlusses, den Angelsportlern im Jahr 2018 die Fangmöglichkeiten von Wolfsbarsch zu verbieten.

Die EAA argumentiert, dass die Entscheidung eine ungerechtfertigte Diskriminierung zwischen den europäischen Bürgern schafft und gegen den Grundsatz der Verhältnismäßigkeit verstößt. 

Der Rat der Europäischen Union hat die Entscheidung getroffen, ohne sich auf objektive Daten über die Wolfsbarschbestände zu stützen, und das entspricht nicht Artikel 17 der Gemeinsamen Fischereipolitik, da die sozioökonomischen Auswirkungen der Freizeitfischerei nicht berücksichtigt wurden. 

In einem Schreiben des Gerichts Europäischen Union (das ein Verfassungsgericht des Gerichtshofs der Europäischen Union ist) wurde in dieser Woche bestätigt, dass der Fall in der ersten Kammer des Gerichtshofs verhandelt wird, obwohl noch kein Termin festgelegt wurde. 

Jan Kappel, Generalsekretär der EAA, sagte: "Die EAA ist der Ansicht, dass die Entscheidung die Menschenrechte von Angehörigen der Freizeitfischerei verletzt. Grundsätzlich halten wir es für völlig ungerecht, dass die Öffentlichkeit keinen einzigen Wolfsbarsch fangen darf, während kommerzielle Fischereifahrzeuge Barsche fangen, anlanden und verkaufen dürfen. Es ist eine verkehrte Welt. Fische sind eine öffentliche Ressource, und der Öffentlichkeit sollte dieser Ressource Vorrang vor anderen Nutzern eingeräumt werden. Wir ergreifen diese Maßnahme in Partnerschaft mit der EFTTA, um die Rechte der Bürger auf Fischfang zu schützen und die Arbeitsplätze und Unternehmen in der Angelindustrie zu schützen".

In der Zwischenzeit setzt sich die EAA für die Wiedereinführung eines Bag-Limits für Freizeitfänge ein, das auf einer Bestandsaufnahme der Wissenschaft und der Auswirkungen der Freizeitfischerei auf den Wolfsbarsch basiert. Die Ergebnisse der Überprüfung sowie die neue ICES-Empfehlung für 2019 sollen noch in diesem Monat veröffentlicht werden.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*

Ich finde das natürlich erst einmal sehr gut. Widerstand der Angler ist wichtig und richtig. 

Das hätte ich mir persönlich beim Dorsch gewünscht. Zeigt einmal mehr die Rolle Deutschlands/  des DAFV in der EAA.


Im Falle der EAA muss man allerdings auch anmerken, dass man jetzt "die Geister die ich rief" verklagen möchte- nämlich eine Auswirkung der CFP! #c



Zur Nordsee habe ich ja nun heute gerade etwas veröffentlicht. 

Hätten wir die Kohle, hätten wir längst gegen das Baglimit geklagt. Doch leider wächst uns das gras nicht in der Tasche


----------



## ragbar (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*

Derzeit wird über die Zulässigkeit von Sammelklagen in Deutschland verhandelt.
 Wird eine Sammelklage auch hier möglich, könnten sich neue Wege auftun, beispielsweise gegen das Baglimit beim Dorsch vorzugehen.


----------



## Wegberger (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch- nur noch C+R für uns*

Hallo ragbar,




> Derzeit wird über die Zulässigkeit von Sammelklagen in Deutschland verhandelt. Wird eine Sammelklage auch hier möglich, könnten sich neue Wege auftun, beispielsweise gegen das Baglimit beim Dorsch vorzugehen.


 Solange Petra, Nabu und DAFV zusammen die Angler betuppen und als Naturrechtler den Mainstream Richtung Politik und Gesellschaft vorgeben .... werden Sammelklagen nichts bewirken.


Uns "richtige Angler" nimmt doch niemand war ... sondern nur die DAFV Naturrechtler.


----------

